# War Between the States



## Resica

Well, looks like we reached our capacity on the last one. How bout a new one?  Make it easy on the first. Who is this guy?


----------



## Resica

General Kershaw did his State proud for sure. 

Speaking of CSA Generals, name 2 of the 3 or all 3 Generals of Artillery and where they were from. I can't name all 3 btw.




Mr. Cobb.  General Pendelton, General Stephen Lee and ? Am I anywhere near close?  What Confederate Armys?


----------



## westcobbdog

Who became the first person / signal officer / engineer to transmit a message using a flag during combat over long distances?  he was a Georgian / CSA General.

At the first Bull Run he sent a message via flags to Shanks Evans alerting him his position was turned.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Who became the first person / signal officer / engineer to transmit a message using a flag during combat over long distances?  he was a Georgian / CSA General.
> 
> At the first Bull Run he sent a message via flags to Shanks Evans alerting him his position was turned.



E.P. Alexander.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> E.P. Alexander.



You are correct Resic. Edward Porter Alexander was also one of the three CSA Generals of Artillery. He was nearly captured by Union Cav. coming down from a hot air balloon at Gaines Mill observing the enemy,too.


----------



## westcobbdog

What SEC power house school did the Sherman work at before the war? Rumor has it he helped them develop a solid ground attack with serious firepower.


----------



## Resica

Lsu


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Lsu



correct and you are up Resic.


----------



## Resica

Who is this fellow?


----------



## westcobbdog

I liked "Old Baldy"


----------



## westcobbdog

Who was the oldest Officer of the Old Army who took up arms vs United States at wars outbreak?

Hint, he was a Georgian and has a County in middle Ga named for him.


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:


> Who was the oldest Officer of the Old Army who took up arms vs United States at wars outbreak?
> 
> Hint, he was a Georgian and has a County in middle Ga named for him.



Are you kidding? There are so many little counties in GA you can't stir them with a stick. Virtually all of them are named after some personage or other.


----------



## westcobbdog

You are correct Robert, there are 159 Counties. Should have mentioned he was a General Officer and was born in the late 1700's. General Twiggs it is.


----------



## Milkman

Found it
I'm in
I'm about 10 miles from the home of R Toombs, EP Alexander, and A Stephens at deer camp this morning. Sitting on the porch watching it rain. Where am I ??


----------



## westcobbdog

Deer camp?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Found it
> I'm in
> I'm about 10 miles from the home of R Toombs, EP Alexander, and A Stephens at deer camp this morning. Sitting on the porch watching it rain. Where am I ??





westcobbdog said:


> Deer camp?



Well that is correct.  But, I was in northern Taliaferro county just east of Washington Ga and north of Crawfordville Ga.  The 3 men I listed lived in those cities.


----------



## RBM

What was Tampa's role in the WFSR? Hint: Tampa is a port.

There were two battles/engagements there. Can you name them?


----------



## Clifton Hicks

Battle of Tampa in '62 and Battle of Fort Brooke in '63 or '64. Neither would be thought of as "battles" had they taken place up in the major theaters of the war.


----------



## RBM

Clifton Hicks said:


> Battle of Tampa in '62 and Battle of Fort Brooke in '63 or '64. Neither would be thought of as "battles" had they taken place up in the major theaters of the war.



Correct and that is why I put in engagements. You win a cigar. A Hav-A-Tampa. Next question over to you.







Tampa was a major trading center and harbor for blockade runners. Cigar production came much later after the war around 1887 as far as I know.

Figured you would rather have a cigar than a kewpie doll.


----------



## westcobbdog

I don't know much about Fla's Civil War engagements. Think the biggest battle was either Oulustee(sp) or natural bridge?


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:


> I don't know much about Fla's Civil War engagements. Think the biggest battle was either Oulustee(sp) or natural bridge?



Olustee was the big battle in FL. Most of the others were minor engagements. Jacksonville was held by the Federals for most of the war after a FL artillery unit was overrun by large Federal units. South FL was also held by the Federals for most of the war coming up from Key West. They established Ft. Myers late in the war. A Federal fort put there with a garrison to burn and pillage local ranches that supplied the Army of Tennessee with beef cattle. Efforts to remove the Federals and its sympathizers from the fort late in the war was thwarted and not what I would call an organized and concerted effort. Olustee was about keeping open that supply line of beef cattle from the Ft. Myers area. The Federals sent a large force from Jacksonville with the intent to cut the rail line and march on Tallahassee. Their efforts failed as Beauregard and Milton sent in more than enough troops and artillery to deal with the Jacksonville Federals. After defeating the Federals, not many prisoners were taken. There was bayoneting of wounded Federals in the field including black troops. Bad blood was the reason and the Fort Pillow Tennessee incident where Forrest's Southern POWs were executed by the Federal officers and black troops of the fort. Some of the infantry claimed to have some kin that were executed at Fort Pillow. Olustee after action reports of officers that tried to stop but could not control the infantry troops. It was a black eye on an otherwise clear cut strategic victory.


----------



## westcobbdog

interesting.


----------



## Milkman

Where was Forrest when he told his men to fight the dyanks on "both fronts"


Paraphrased slightly


----------



## westcobbdog

Cutting his way out at Ft Donaldson?


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:


> interesting.



That's the word for it.

My word about Fort Pillow. Nobody knows for sure what happened at Fort Pillow Tennessee regardless of the so called testimonies. There are Confederate accounts and Federal accounts. I do know this. The 13th or 14th US Federal Cavalry of the fort was already notoriously known for war crimes against West Tennessee citizens. Second, when the fort was taken by Forrest's troops the flag did not come down in surrender nor did the fort surrender. Third, fleeing Federal troops were shooting back on the run and had not surrendered their arms. Fourth, I believe that Forrest had lost control of his troops and was not there to gain control until later. The engagement has been portrayed as a massacre in the North but the evidence does not support a massacre and the war crime Federals of the fort a seething anger of bad blood in the South. Both sides calling for war crimes trials. Lastly I know that one atrocity gives rise to other atrocities on both sides no matter who started it.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Cutting his way out at Ft Donaldson?



think further south


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:


> think further south



Brice Crossroads?


----------



## RBM

Okay I went and cheated. Wrong crossroads.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Where was Forrest when he told his men to fight the dyanks on "both fronts"
> 
> 
> Paraphrased slightly





westcobbdog said:


> Cutting his way out at Ft Donaldson?





Milkman said:


> think further south





RBM said:


> Brice Crossroads?



Here is a link to information on the small battlefield that is supported by the local folks without state or federal money.

http://www.parkerscrossroads.com/


----------



## RBM

Yeah. Like I said wrong crossroads. Parker Crossroads, not Brice Crossroads. Brice was the one that was called his greatest victory.


----------



## westcobbdog

If Gen Forrest had been allowed to assist in the Atlanta Campaign things may have turned out differently. If he were in charge at Missionary Ridge the yanks would not have had a dress parade below the Rebs without dodging lead, not admired from afar as was Bragg's approach. Bragg lost half his cannon right there.


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:


> If Gen Forrest had been allowed to assist in the Atlanta Campaign things may have turned out differently. If he were in charge at Missionary Ridge the yanks would not have had a dress parade below the Rebs without dodging lead, not admired from afar as was Bragg's approach. Bragg lost half his cannon right there.



I agree. Folks may not have liked his methods but he got the job done.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> I liked "Old Baldy"



Yes sir!


----------



## Resica

Who is this guy?


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks like Gen Wofford of Habersham County, Ga. to me.


----------



## Milkman

Looks kinda like Joseph Wheeler to me


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Looks kinda like Joseph Wheeler to me



Its not lil' Joe, but if it is Wofford I think he surrendered the last organized Confederate soldiers East of the MS in Kingston Ga long after the war had ended.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Its not lil' Joe, but if it is Wofford I think he surrendered the last organized Confederate soldiers East of the MS in Kingston Ga long after the war had ended.



It is our General Wofford.


----------



## RBM

Well nobody is posting questions. I think its westcobbdog's turn.

Who is this fellow?












Not to be confused with this fellow.






Hint: They were at Olustee. No looking at the photo info names. Google if you must. Bonus for this fellow who was also there.


----------



## westcobbdog

First gent looks like Gen Bate of TN.


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:


> First gent looks like Gen Bate of TN.



Not Bate. He commanded a brigade of the 6th Georgia Infantry detached from the ANV that was involved in Olustee. He was the "real" and veteran commander of the battle, not the other unseasoned fellow that has the credit as commander. Born in Monroe, Georgia. Rank: Major General. He was the 49th Governor of Georgia and two term US Georgia Senator. He died in office.


----------



## westcobbdog

Gen Taliferro?(sp)


----------



## westcobbdog

Great pics, it ain't Gen T. I am afraid. 
First two Reb Generals look younger.
Third Reb I don't think I have ever seen before.
Bad at guessing yanks.


----------



## Resica

I'm at a loss.


----------



## RBM

First two photos are of the same fellow. Third photo is different fellow. Last fellow is a Federal.

Okay. The first is Major General Alfred H. Colquitt who was the veteran and real commander of Olustee (first two photos). The second fellow is Brigadier General Joe (Joseph) Finegan who is credited with being the commander and was overall commander (third photo). The third fellow is Federal Brigadier General Truman Seymour who was driven back to Jacksonville (last photo).

It is strange to me why a Brigadier would have command over a Major General but I am guessing its because of Finegan's status (attorney, politician, lumber mill operator, slave owner and railroad builder in Florida) more than his rank and his charge over the FL troops. As far as I know it was Finegan's only battle. It is obvious to me who the real commander was in stopping the Federal advance though from what I have read on Olustee.

The battle opened with GA and FL cavalry hammering at Seymour's flanks as his troops moved forward. Then when the cavalry pulled back, his troops got hit with a heavy railroad mortar smashing all those Pine trees into splinters. Then his troops ran smack into all that GA and FL infantry.


----------



## westcobbdog

The hairdo's thru me off!
Some of General Colquitt's peeps are up here in Marietta Ga. 
As you mentioned Finegan's social and economic status played into it as well.


----------



## Milkman

Yall are really puzzling me with all the pics lately, but I am learning more about the war and I appreciate it !!

Here for a short entertainment break is a video about one of the witness trees at Gettysburg.


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:


> The hairdo's thru me off!
> Some of General Colquitt's peeps are up here in Marietta Ga.
> As you mentioned Finegan's social and economic status played into it as well.



I gave the short and condensed version of the battle. It actually lasted over three days. The first day was the cavalry action. The second day was the mortaring and running into the FL infantry and the GA infantry disembarking from the train and moving into position. The third day was a continuing of the second day only now both FL and GA infantry. Seymour was determined to cut the rail line and march on Tallahassee. To me it should have seemed to him that Beauregard (the overall commander of the Southeast in Charleston) and Milton (FL Governor) were just as determined to stop him given the strength of Southern forces he was running into but Seymour might have been even more reluctant to disengage and risk a rout. But he got driven from the battlefield anyway regardless. No attempt was made to finish Seymour off as he pulled back to Jacksonville. Finegan has always been maligned for not pressing on against Seymour. Finishing off Seymour was not the goal. Keeping the rail line open and protecting Tallahassee was the goal. So I cannot fault Finegan for not pressing on.

Consider also the geography and disposition of troops and you can see that Seymour was at a disadvantage from the beginning. His Federal troops had to march from Jacksonville all the way to Olustee to get to the rail head so they were not fresh. The FL troops did have to march from their staging areas to the rail head but were in position and entrenchments well ahead of the Federals at Olustee but the GA troops rode the train to the rail head so for the most part the Southern troops were fresh and rested. In addition to troops and cavalry, the railroad also afforded the movement and platform for mortars and artillery. If I do not recall about some aspects of the battle then they were most likely not significant to the outcome of the battle. I do not recall reading about Seymour's artillery so it most likely did not play a significant role. I don't recall about his cavalry either so it did not play a significant role or it was blunted given the large GA and FL cavalry and infantry units he was facing. I say blunted because I am not sure (been a long time since I read) if his cavalry was thrown against the FL infantry and blunted on the first or second day (seems like it but I'm not sure). I am just really not sure about the Federal cavalry action if any since it has been a while since I read about the battle. I do not like Wikipathetica's version of the battle or order of battle. There was far more to the battle than it lists and some of it is inaccurate. Read "Confederate Florida: The Road to Olustee" by William H. Nulty. I need to get a copy myself. LOL Although its true that Seymour had been used to facing FL militia and probably thought he was facing militia but what he ran into at Olustee were seasoned veteran regular troops.


----------



## westcobbdog

Name the battle which had the third highest federal casualty % in a battle in the whole civil war at 27%, hint it was in Fl.


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:


> Name the battle which had the third highest federal casualty % in a battle in the whole civil war at 27%, hint it was in Fl.



The Federals lost about 34% of their troops at Olustee and it was the second bloodiest battle of the war for them. That's about 265 out of 1000. I don't know if it was the third highest casualty rate or not but the Federal losses were the result of fixed entrenched positioning or prepared fighting positions. The GA and FL infantry moved from those initial fixed positions forward to drive the Federals from the field or maybe I should say from the Pine forest. It like a lot battles fought late in the war (think of Cold Harbor) used entrenchments and was the forerunner of what was to come in the trenches of WWI.


----------



## Resica

RBM said:


> The Federals lost about 34% of their troops at Olustee and it was the second bloodiest battle of the war for them. That's about 265 out of 1000. I don't know if it was the third highest casualty rate or not but the Federal losses were the result of fixed entrenched positioning or prepared fighting positions. The GA and FL infantry moved from those initial fixed positions forward to drive the Federals from the field or maybe I should say from the Pine forest. It like a lot battles fought late in the war (think of Cold Harbor) used entrenchments and was the forerunner of what was to come in the trenches of WWI.



Are the trenches still there?


----------



## RBM

Resica said:


> Are the trenches still there?



I don't know. I have not been to the battlefield. Its in North FL near I90. I have not been able to find any mention of the entrenchments beyond the actual battle from the State Park Service or the reenactments on the web. The reenactment groups mention reenacting entrenchments but whether or not those are the original I can't say but I do doubt it. I doubt the park service would allow reenactments on the actual battlefield itself. There is a reenactment area. The actual entrenchments might still be there if they have been preserved. But the battle was not fought from the entrenchments. It was fought forward of the entrenchments. You might glean something from this site sifting through the links.

http://www.battleofolustee.org/

http://www.battleofolustee.org/battle.html

Most of the accounts I have read on the web are the short versions of the battle. The one in the above link is no different. Maybe I should have said the events surrounding the actual battle was over a three day period but the battle itself was about five hours. It takes time to build entrenchments and get 5,000 men into the line and position. On the other side it takes time to feed 5,500 men into the line and position. Add cavalry and artillery. I did find in the links that the Federal cavalry was blunted by the FL and GA cavalry and the Federal artillery (some of it) was overrun and captured. So my memory isn't that bad...yet. LOL


----------



## Resica

Thanks for the info. Would like the ability to go back in time and witness all of these battles in person as an observer, not a combatant.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Thanks for the info. Would like the ability to go back in time and witness all of these battles in person as an observer, not a combatant.



Provost Marshall would have you in rank in no time!


----------



## RBM

This tour guide service for the battlefield mentions Confederate trench remains. So it seems likely they are still there if they are a point of interest in the tour.

http://www.floridaconfederate.com/default.asp?10


----------



## westcobbdog

Up here in NW Metro Atl. from Paulding County eastward to Kennesaw Mountain and beyond literally every hill was defended.


----------



## RBM

Olustee would later give way to Cold Harbor trenches or earthworks. Grant had big trouble in the Overland or Wilderness Campaign where he lost around 55,000 and on the other side 33,600. While Grant could replace the losses and Lee could not, Grant's problem was those used for replacements. Green unseasoned troops and artillery troops scraped from Washington D.C.'s defenses hardly constitute real seasoned regular infantry. Lee had Hoke's men and others brought up from State defenses that were seasoned regular troops in strong defensive positions. So Grant's troops got slaughtered at Cold Harbor. He outnumbered Lee by almost twice as many but lost 12,737 to Lee's 5,287.


----------



## Clifton Hicks

Have been to Olustee many times and have worked a good bit in the Osceola Forest around there. Never heard of any surviving trenches--but there could be some.

Most of that area was completely cleared after the war and replanted in pines for turpentine. Hardly a square inch in that whole forest has been left alone. I'd be real interested to see those trenches they're talking about.

Apparently all of the dead US troops (mostly black guys) were buried in big mass graves near where they fell. At least one of these pits is right beneath the field where they hold the annual reenactment.


----------



## Milkman

Clifton Hicks said:


> Have been to Olustee many times and have worked a good bit in the Osceola Forest around there. Never heard of any surviving trenches--but there could be some.
> 
> Most of that area was completely cleared after the war and replanted in pines for turpentine. Hardly a square inch in that whole forest has been left alone. I'd be real interested to see those trenches they're talking about.
> 
> Apparently all of the dead US troops (mostly black guys) were buried in big mass graves near where they fell. At least one of these pits is right beneath the field where they hold the annual reenactment.



I haven't been there to see the trenches either.  But unless they were very deep walking depth trenches they would be no more in appearance than a terrace today.


----------



## RBM

Map of the Battle of Olustee (also called Ocean Pond). Based on a sketch by Confederate Lieutenant M. B. Grant. If the map can be trusted as being accurate.

Notice the "Proposed line of work" outlined in red. This was in front of the Olustee Station and far back from the battlefield. This is suppose to be the trench work line running from Ocean Pond and just behind and along the "Impracticable Cypress Pond" more than likely swamp or bayhead. There are two bayheads located above the battlefield and marked as BAY.







http://www.museumoffloridahistory.com/exhibits/permanent/civilwar/olustee.cfm


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Provost Marshall would have you in rank in no time!



Indeed.


----------



## Resica

RBM said:


> Olustee would later give way to Cold Harbor trenches or earthworks. Grant had big trouble in the Overland or Wilderness Campaign where he lost around 55,000 and on the other side 33,600. While Grant could replace the losses and Lee could not, Grant's problem was those used for replacements. Green unseasoned troops and artillery troops scraped from Washington D.C.'s defenses hardly constitute real seasoned regular infantry. Lee had Hoke's men and others brought up from State defenses that were seasoned regular troops in strong defensive positions. So Grant's troops got slaughtered at Cold Harbor. He outnumbered Lee by almost twice as many but lost 12,737 to Lee's 5,287.


Frontal assaults seem to do that to the attacker.


----------



## RBM

Resica said:


> Frontal assaults seem to do that to the attacker.



I agree. Grant did what he always did against Lee first. He hit Lee's flank that failed of course. Lee should have been used to it by then and knew what Grant was going to do. Then Grant made the frontal assault. Even Grant said afterward that last frontal assault should never have been made.


----------



## westcobbdog

This CSA General Officer was clipped by a minnie behind the knee and bled to death after sending his surgeon off to assist wounded yanks.


----------



## Milkman

Cobb, 
Sorry I dont know that answer.


For any who are interested go to 

https://www.youtube.com/

   Search for Julius Howell.  He was a Confederate soldier who lived well into the 1900s and was recorded giving his memories of the activities of his service. There are several videos of him and some other related videos at that search page. 

.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milk, think early in the war.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This CSA General Officer was clipped by a minnie behind the knee and bled to death after sending his surgeon off to assist wounded yanks.





westcobbdog said:


> Milk, think early in the war.



General Bea at Manassas ?


----------



## RBM

Think Shiloh.


----------



## Milkman

Well now that I have been spoon fed the answer it must be General Albert Sydney Johnson.


----------



## westcobbdog

He would have won some big battles for sure.


----------



## westcobbdog

This fella was surprised by Pope and lost his hat. Later he captured part of John Pope's train's with his hat and dress coat included. He proposed a trade.


----------



## westcobbdog

This man captured a yank general by slapping him on the buttocks to wake him up, who did the slappin'?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> This fella was surprised by Pope and lost his hat. Later he captured part of John Pope's train's with his hat and dress coat included. He proposed a trade.



Jeb Stuart?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> This man captured a yank general by slapping him on the buttocks to wake him up, who did the slappin'?



General Mosby?


----------



## westcobbdog

yep you got em' both Resica, congrats.


----------



## Resica

Dang, lucky there.  Post a new pic soon.


----------



## Resica

Who is this fellow?


----------



## westcobbdog

Hint plz.


----------



## Resica

He commanded the 2nd Division, 2nd Corps at Gettysburg, briefly commanding the Corps on July1 and 2 when Winfield Scott Hancock was elevated to command larger units.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

General John Gibbon


----------



## Resica

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> General John Gibbon



Yes sir.


----------



## westcobbdog

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> General John Gibbon



whatcha got Gabuck?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Who was the youngest General in the Civil War?


----------



## RBM

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Who was the youngest General in the Civil War?



Custer?


----------



## westcobbdog

RBM said:


> Custer?



Pennypacker or something like that?


----------



## Resica

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Who was the youngest General in the Civil War?



I think it was Galusha  Pennypacker, like Cobb said. From my county in Pennsylvania.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Galusha Pennypacker is correct.


----------



## westcobbdog

who was the OLDEST General in the WBTS? Like Pennypacker we had this one before,too.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

westcobbdog said:


> who was the OLDEST General in the WBTS? Like Pennypacker we had this one before,too.



I believe General John Wool?


----------



## westcobbdog

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> I believe General John Wool?



May have to google that one, I was thinking it was CSA Gen Twiggs.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> who was the OLDEST General in the WBTS? Like Pennypacker we had this one before,too.



Was US Gen Winfield Scott considered to be in the war ?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

westcobbdog said:


> May have to google that one, I was thinking it was CSA Gen Twiggs.



I believe Twiggs was 71 or 72 and Wool was in his late 70's.


----------



## westcobbdog

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> I believe Twiggs was 71 or 72 and Wool was in his late 70's.



Wool was born in 1784 and Twiggs in 1790. Twiggs died in 1862, Wool 1869.


----------



## westcobbdog

Name a CSA General who killed a man in a duel and name a CSA General who was assassinated after the war.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Was US Gen Winfield Scott considered to be in the war ?



Winfield Scott was about 74 when the war started. Since he planned some of the blockade stuff would he be considered in the war ?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Name a CSA General who killed a man in a duel and name a CSA General who was assassinated after the war.



Cleburne shot a man in a gunfight before the war. I dont know if it was considered a duel or not.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Cleburne shot a man in a gunfight before the war. I dont know if it was considered a duel or not.



Not Pat Cleburne, but Gen. Marmaduke killed a rival in a duel. 

General Hindman was murdered in Arkansas by a pro union carpetbagger after the war.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Winfield Scott was about 74 when the war started. Since he planned some of the blockade stuff would he be considered in the war ?



Absolutely. He was the brains behind the Anaconda plan.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Name a CSA General who killed a man in a duel and name a CSA General who was assassinated after the war.



I think I've  seen both. Coming up with an answer is another story, I'll work on it.


Happy Thanksgiving to all you guys, enjoy it.


----------



## westcobbdog

Who concocted a plan to deal a blow to the CSA with a Cav. raid on Richmond where Jeff Davis himself might be captured?


----------



## westcobbdog

What group of Cavalry were known as the black horses?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

westcobbdog said:


> What group of Cavalry were known as the black horses?



Wasnt it the 4th Virginia Cavalry?


----------



## westcobbdog

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Wasnt it the 4th Virginia Cavalry?



Don't know their number, just that they rode with Jeb Stuart.


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> Who concocted a plan to deal a blow to the CSA with a Cav. raid on Richmond where Jeff Davis himself might be captured?



Think gun.


----------



## Milkman

Westcobb you gonna have to get an elementary book for me.  You asking some toughies


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:


> Who concocted a plan to deal a blow to the CSA with a Cav. raid on Richmond where Jeff Davis himself might be captured?



I know that Abe The Butcher was the first to give an order to try to assassinate President Jeff Davis. That resulted in a like measure against Abe from the Confederate Government. This was ultimately Abe's downfall at war's end and I have to say he had it coming for that and all the butchered civilians from his Anaconda coastal/river bombardments and the blockade starvation. But I don't know about any cavalry raid or capture of Davis.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Think gun.



Dahlgren?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Dahlgren?



You nailed it Resic. Didn't the younger yank Dahlgren die in this Cavalry attack?


----------



## elfiii

"You are mistaken sir. You may forgive us but we won't be forgiven. There is a rancor in our hearts you little dream of. We hate you sir."

1. Who said it?

2. Who did he say it to?

3. When did he say it?

4. In reply to what?


----------



## MudDucker

Why y'all lettin' this blue belly come in here and improperly identify the War of Northern Aggression by the name the lying yankee historians put on it.


----------



## westcobbdog

elfiii said:


> "You are mistaken sir. You may forgive us but we won't be forgiven. There is a rancor in our hearts you little dream of. We hate you sir."
> 
> 1. Who said it?
> 
> 2. Who did he say it to?
> 
> 3. When did he say it?
> 
> 4. In reply to what?



hint plz.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> You nailed it Resic. Didn't the younger yank Dahlgren die in this Cavalry attack?



That I don't now Mr. Cobb.


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> hint plz.



I think ELFiii knows alot about the war of yankee aggression but is holding out on us.


----------



## JustUs4All

elfiii said:


> "You are mistaken sir. You may forgive us but we won't be forgiven. There is a rancor in our hearts you little dream of. We hate you sir."
> 
> 1. Who said it?
> 
> 2. Who did he say it to?
> 
> 3. When did he say it?
> 
> 4. In reply to what?




Said by a southerner at Appomattox and I think it might have been addressed to Chamberlain but I am not sure.


----------



## elfiii

JustUs4All said:


> Said by a southerner at Appomattox and I think it might have been addressed to Chamberlain but I am not sure.



Very, very close.

You got #2 & #3 correct. 

#1 and #4 are Gen. Henry A. Wise (previous governor of Virginia) in reply to Chamberlain's salutary remarks about the end of the war and "becoming brothers" again.


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:


> I think ELFiii knows alot about the war of yankee aggression but is holding out on us.



Of course he does and is.

I personally do not hate Yankees. I do hate an UnConstitutional or unlawful Federal system of government that has been put in place of a Constitutional Republic. I hate the fact that States Rights cannot exist simply because of it and its oppressive nature of subjugation. I hate Federalism and all the repression of freedom and liberty of the will of the people that goes with it. So I do not hate anyone but the tyranny that others would force upon me with that unlawful system of Alexander Hamilton (lesser extent John Jay and James Madison). If they call themselves Federals (or any other socialist or communist form) then I will fight them for my freedom within the law and my Constitutional right to it.


----------



## westcobbdog

Who had a cannon ball pass just underneath his rearing horse at Spotsyvania?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Who had a cannon ball pass just underneath his rearing horse at Spotsyvania?



How about Robert Edward Lee?


----------



## Resica

MudDucker said:


> Why y'all lettin' this blue belly come in here and improperly identify the War of Northern Aggression by the name the lying yankee historians put on it.



What you talkin about Willis? Come join  us in our trivia. Go Penn State!


----------



## Resica

Who is this fellow?


----------



## elfiii

RBM said:


> So I do not hate anyone but the tyranny that others would force upon me with that unlawful system of Alexander Hamilton (lesser extent John Jay and James Madison).



Hail Aaron Burr!


----------



## Milkman

Hey does this mean we have to act right now that an admin is reading down here 

Mr. Vernon did you rat us out


----------



## RBM

elfiii said:


> Hail Aaron Burr!



And Thomas Jefferson!


----------



## JustUs4All

Resica said:


> Who is this fellow?



Mr. Hampton of SC.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Mr. Hampton of SC.



Yes sir.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> How about Robert Edward Lee?



Yes, Traveler saw it coming of course.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Yes sir.



Maybe in the top 3-4 CSA Cav. General Officer, just behind Forrest and Stuart, and Lil' Joe wheeler of Ga.


----------



## Resica

Back to cavalry. Who is this?


----------



## westcobbdog

He looks familiar....hint please.


----------



## Resica

Sorry for the delay, I was in the mountains cutting wood.


In the Battle of Brandy Station, after Rooney Lee was wounded and Col. Solomon Williams killed, he took command of the brigade, and served in that capacity during the fighting in Aldie and Middleburg.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Sorry for the delay, I was in the mountains cutting wood.
> 
> 
> In the Battle of Brandy Station, after Rooney Lee was wounded and Col. Solomon Williams killed, he took command of the brigade, and served in that capacity during the fighting in Aldie and Middleburg.



where was he from and where did he matriculate?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Sorry for the delay, I was in the mountains cutting wood.
> 
> 
> In the Battle of Brandy Station, after Rooney Lee was wounded and Col. Solomon Williams killed, he took command of the brigade, and served in that capacity during the fighting in Aldie and Middleburg.



That will be a tough one.


----------



## westcobbdog

What CSA General waited agonizingly long to order the unleashing on SD Lee's guns at 2nd Bull Run, just as the yanks were about to smash the whole Gray line, resulting in the Yanks behind shredded then running for the Stone Bridge? Even General RE Lee was getting aggravated as this gent waited till' Pope committed all his troops then dropped the hammer on the combined Blue Armies.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> What CSA General waited agonizingly long to order the unleashing on SD Lee's guns at 2nd Bull Run, just as the yanks were about to smash the whole Gray line, resulting in the Yanks behind shredded then running for the Stone Bridge? Even General RE Lee was getting aggravated as this gent waited till' Pope committed all his troops then dropped the hammer on the combined Blue Armies.



You must be referring to General Longstreet here.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> You must be referring to General Longstreet here.



Yep, Old Pete it is.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> where was he from and where did he matriculate?



He was born in Greensville County, Virginia and graduated from West Point in 1853.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> You must be referring to General Longstreet here.





westcobbdog said:


> Yep, Old Pete it is.



Thought is was him.  

Couple of trivia about old Pete. 

He did a couple of things after the war that made his former comrades less fond of him. Name some.

Who can tell us where Longstreet is buried ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Thought is was him.
> 
> Couple of trivia about old Pete.
> 
> He did a couple of things after the war that made his former comrades less fond of him. Name some.
> 
> Who can tell us where Longstreet is buried ?



That one I know.  He died of pneumonia in Gaineville, Ga and is bury in the Alta Vista cemetary off J Jewell Parkway.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

The Hwy 129 bridge over Lake Lanier is named after him, and the northern pier, close to the GSP station is a great place to crappie fish.  We have caught as many as 160 in one night there.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Thought is was him.
> 
> Couple of trivia about old Pete.
> 
> He did a couple of things after the war that made his former comrades less fond of him. Name some.
> 
> Who can tell us where Longstreet is buried ?



That one I know.  He died of pneumonia in Gaineville, Ga and is bury in the Alta Vista cemetary off J Jewell Parkway.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

now, I wonder why that posted twice... hmmmmm


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> That one I know.  He died of pneumonia in Gaineville, Ga and is bury in the Alta Vista cemetary off J Jewell Parkway.




Our ancestors in the 24th Ga fought in Longstreet's Corp.

Have you read any of Longstreets after the war activities and have a guess on my other question?


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Our ancestors in the 24th Ga fought in Longstreet's Corp.
> 
> Have you read any of Longstreets after the war activities and have a guess on my other question?



old pete became somewhat of a carpetbagger after the war.


----------



## JustUs4All

He beat most of us to the Republican party and had several appointments including an ambassadorship overseas somewhere, Postmaster and US Marshal.  He died and is buried in Gainesville.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> old pete became somewhat of a carpetbagger after the war.



Yep, some might describe him in that manner. He was accepted into some of the Yankee society circles in Washington soon after the war. If I remember correctly he was close friends with the Grant family and presidency.
 That didn't sit well with others.

Also his memoirs did not show Robert E. Lee to be a perfect leader. This made him a bad guy to many as well.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> He was born in Greensville County, Virginia and graduated from West Point in 1853.



This fellow was Brigadier General Johnn R. Chambliss.


----------



## westcobbdog

What do Barksdale, Zollicofer, Polk, Cleburne and JEB Stuart have in common?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> What do Barksdale, Zollicofer, Polk, Cleburne and JEB Stuart have in common?


They were all killed in the war?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> They were all killed in the war?



good one Resic.


----------



## westcobbdog

With his back to the Potomac and 1 good ford to escape by, Lee should have been crushed by the massive blue horde at Antietam.
Who saved his bacon? What did this gent he like to wear making him rather easy to spot from a few miles off coming to Lee's aid.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> With his back to the Potomac and 1 good ford to escape by, Lee should have been crushed by the massive blue horde at Antietam.
> Who saved his bacon? What did this gent he like to wear making him rather easy to spot from a few miles off coming to Lee's aid.




Even a blind pig finds an acorn some days.   I know this one since I visited these places and read up on lots of the action there.

You must be referring to General AP Hill.  His men were south of that battle down at Harper's Ferry.  They came a running and helped a bunch that day.   Hill would wear a red shirt during battle.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Even a blind pig finds an acorn some days.   I know this one since I visited these places and read up on lots of the action there.
> 
> You must be referring to General AP Hill.  His men were south of that battle down at Harper's Ferry.  They came a running and helped a bunch that day.   Hill would wear a red shirt during battle.



You got it Milk. 17 miles away they hoofed it hard that day. AP Hill was in his battle shirt that day. Little Mac had 24,000 men ( 20% of his men ) that never engaged that day or AP Hill would not have been enough to save the ANV.


----------



## westcobbdog

This CSA soldier was wounded late in the war of Yankee aggression near Columbus Ga. Searching for a produce to heal his wound, he toyed around and experimented with a coca water.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hint..
The wounded reb was a Georgian. The cocoa water solvent he put on his wound is a good mixer today.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This CSA soldier was wounded late in the war of Yankee aggression near Columbus Ga. Searching for a produce to heal his wound, he toyed around and experimented with a coca water.





westcobbdog said:


> Hint..
> The wounded reb was a Georgian. The cocoa water solvent he put on his wound is a good mixer today.



OHHH  OHHHH,  blind pig finds an acorn two times in a row.   

You are no doubt referring to a gent by the name of Pemberton (or similar) who is given the credit for the invention of Coca Cola.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> OHHH  OHHHH,  blind pig finds an acorn two times in a row.
> 
> You are no doubt referring to a gent by the name of Pemberton (or similar) who is given the credit for the invention of Coca Cola.



You got it Milk.


----------



## Milkman

Most war students have read about or heard of "The Immortal 600".  

Where were these 600 gathered up from?


Any youngsters or newbies to studying the war read up on what it was our noble northern neighbors gathered and used these 600 officers for. It will help you understand the mindset of the Union leaders


----------



## Tank1202

Fort Delaware,  I believe they were used as human shields at Charleston. I just found this thread and enjoyed the reading and info given. I will answer when I can, but I am no Civil War Historian. My 3rd Great grandfather was captured at Vicksburg and was at Fort Delaware. But he was returned in a POW exchange before they stopped doing this. So I've done a little reading on this place.


----------



## Milkman

Tank1202 said:


> Fort Delaware,  I believe they were used as human shields at Charleston. I just found this thread and enjoyed the reading and info given. I will answer when I can, but I am no Civil War Historian. My 3rd Great grandfather was captured at Vicksburg and was at Fort Delaware. But he was returned in a POW exchange before they stopped doing this. So I've done a little reading on this place.



You are correct.  Feel free to pose a question.

Side note question ???? Was your ancestor imprisoned directly after the Vicksburg surrender or at another time? Was he an officer ?
 I have an ancestor (enlisted) who was among those surrendered at Vicksburg. Records indicate he was paroled immediately thereafter not being imprisoned as far as I am aware.


----------



## Tank1202

Milkman said:


> You are correct.  Feel free to pose a question.
> 
> Side note question ???? Was your ancestor imprisoned directly after the Vicksburg surrender or at another time? Was he an officer ?
> I have an ancestor (enlisted) who was among those surrendered at Vicksburg. Records indicate he was paroled immediately thereafter not being imprisoned as far as I am aware.



I think he was captured before the siege, at Champion Hill. I think he was enlisted. I need to take a trip to Tunnel Hill and get the records that my grandmother has, it would be great to be 100% sure. I read the papers about 7 or 8 years ago, that is when I looked into Fort Delaware. I know she belonged to the Daughters of the Confederacy. She has since passed.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> What CSA General(s) along with his horse refused to surrender at Vicksburg?


Hmmm.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Hmmm.



misfire Resic...bad question, sorry. 

Speaking of misleading, who was the best known CSA spy?


----------



## Milkman

Tank1202 said:


> I think he was captured before the siege, at Champion Hill. I think he was enlisted. I need to take a trip to Tunnel Hill and get the records that my grandmother has, it would be great to be 100% sure. I read the papers about 7 or 8 years ago, that is when I looked into Fort Delaware. I know she belonged to the Daughters of the Confederacy. She has since passed.



You really do need to at least secure the records, especially if she had the originals.

You can find pretty much everything that is available to the public on Fold3.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> misfire Resic...bad question, sorry.
> 
> Speaking of misleading, who was the best known CSA spy?



Is it a woman?


----------



## Resica

Who is this fellow?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who is this fellow?



is that Edmund Kirby Smith?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Is it a woman?



si.


----------



## westcobbdog

What CSA General was murdered after the war in cold blood at his Arkansas residence, most likely by a carpetbagger. This Gen. was very outspoken vs Yankees and carpetbaggers alike.


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> What CSA General was murdered after the war in cold blood at his Arkansas residence, most likely by a carpetbagger. This Gen. was very outspoken vs Yankees and carpetbaggers alike.



Gen Thomas Hindman of Tn.


----------



## westcobbdog

What Civil War battle was fought where the Rebs drove down from the north and the yanks drove up from the south to meet each other?


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's another to ponder on:
What General Officer had 30 horses shot out from under him and killed 31 men in combat, remarking something to the effect that he was one horse better in the end.


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> What Civil War battle was fought where the Rebs drove down from the north and the yanks drove up from the south to meet each other?


Gettysburg



westcobbdog said:


> Here's another to ponder on:
> What General Officer had 30 horses shot out from under him and killed 31 men in combat, remarking something to the effect that he was one horse better in the end.


Said of Forrest


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Gettysburg
> 
> 
> Said of Forrest



Thanks Justus, you nailed them both. Shelby Foote gave me the question. 

Here's another: 

Who was the other CSA General with Pete Longstreet when they took a volley from their own troops, this SC Brig. took a ball in the head, dying urging his troops onward?

Where bouts' were they, too?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> is that Edmund Kirby Smith?



Sorry for the delay sir.  This fellow was born and died in North Carolina. He graduated from West Point in 1850. He was with the Army of Northern Virginia until January of 63, temporarily commanding a division from Nov. 62 through Fredericksburg.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> si.



Rose Greenhow?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Thanks Justus, you nailed them both. Shelby Foote gave me the question.
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> Who was the other CSA General with Pete Longstreet when they took a volley from their own troops, this SC Brig. took a ball in the head, dying urging his troops onward?
> 
> Where bouts' were they, too?



They were in the Wilderness.  Was it Micah Jenkins? I think I remember taking a liking to him.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> They were in the Wilderness.  Was it Micah Jenkins? I think I remember taking a liking to him.



you nailed it Resic, it was young Jenkins. The fatal bullet entered his forehead and exited near his ear. Must have been awful to see, he was laying there shouting orders to his men who were not around.


----------



## westcobbdog

This CSA General was born in PA but married Southern and at wars beginning worked for the US Ordinance Dept. After resigning his commission he formed and headed up the CSA Ordinance Dept. He also had 4 blockade runners constructed. After the war was later President of U. of Alabama and is buried in Tuscallosa. Feel free to google as he is a little known Gent.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> Sorry for the delay sir.  This fellow was born and died in North Carolina. He graduated from West Point in 1850. He was with the Army of Northern Virginia until January of 63, temporarily commanding a division from Nov. 62 through Fredericksburg.



This fellow is General Robert Ransom.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> This CSA General was born in PA but married Southern and at wars beginning worked for the US Ordinance Dept. After resigning his commission he formed and headed up the CSA Ordinance Dept. He also had 4 blockade runners constructed. After the war was later President of U. of Alabama and is buried in Tuscallosa. Feel free to google as he is a little known Gent.



Was he based in Macon Georgia?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> This CSA General was born in PA but married Southern and at wars beginning worked for the US Ordinance Dept. After resigning his commission he formed and headed up the CSA Ordinance Dept. He also had 4 blockade runners constructed. After the war was later President of U. of Alabama and is buried in Tuscallosa. Feel free to google as he is a little known Gent.



I looked. Knew who it was but couldn't remember his name. Josiah Gorgas.


----------



## JustUs4All

His son became Surgeon General of the Army and has a hospital named for him in the Panama Canal Zone.  He did a lot of early work with mosquito eradication as a preventative for yellow fever and malaria.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> His son became Surgeon General of the Army and has a hospital named for him in the Panama Canal Zone.  He did a lot of early work with mosquito eradication as a preventative for yellow fever and malaria.



Hint please.


----------



## JustUs4All

That was just an observation WCobb.  The son was named Stephen and was a wee lad during the unpleasentness.


----------



## westcobbdog

Name 2 or more CSA Generals who later donned the blue and were Generals in the US Army long after the war.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Name 2 or more CSA Generals who later donned the blue and were Generals in the US Army long after the war.



Two that Coke to mind quickly are Joe Wheeler and Fitz Lee


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Two that Coke to mind quickly are Joe Wheeler and Fitz Lee



Correct as usual...SD Lee may be #3. 

War Child prolly rode circles around the Spanish.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Correct as usual...SD Lee may be #3.
> 
> War Child prolly rode circles around the Spanish.



Have you seen the movie made in recent years about the Rough Riders ?  It portrays Wheeler referring to the enemy as Yankees   I don't doubt it happened


----------



## westcobbdog

think he called them $$$$$$ Yankees. 

Speaking of, what lil' Yankee fella terrorized the Shenandoah Valley late war?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> think he called them $$$$$$ Yankees.
> 
> Speaking of, what lil' Yankee fella terrorized the Shenandoah Valley late war?



That were the Devil Sheridan.  If I remember correctly he had to carry rocks around to weigh 100 lbs.  Probably had to use a ladder to get on a Shetland pony too. But he authorized and permitted what folks today would refer to as a holocaust in the Shenandoah  like Sherman did down  here.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> That were the Devil Sheridan.  If I remember correctly he had to carry rocks around to weigh 100 lbs.  Probably had to use a ladder to get on a Shetland pony too. But he authorized and permitted what folks today would refer to as a holocaust in the Shenandoah  like Sherman did down  here.



shoot low boys they are riding Shetland Ponies!
RIP Grizzard.


----------



## Milkman

It is obvious to anyone who has studied the WBTS for a while that Virginia was the site of the most battles during the war. This is primarily due to geographical location and the fact that battles in that day were basically land battles for the most part.  Many historians agree that there were approximately 122 battles on Virginia soil.

Which Southern state had the second most battles?  As a hint of sorts the total was less than 1/3 the amount held in Virginia.


----------



## westcobbdog

Tn R see.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> It is obvious to anyone who has studied the WBTS for a while that Virginia was the site of the most battles during the war. This is primarily due to geographical location and the fact that battles in that day were basically land battles for the most part.  Many historians agree that there were approximately 122 battles on Virginia soil.
> 
> Which Southern state had the second most battles?  As a hint of sorts the total was less than 1/3 the amount held in Virginia.





westcobbdog said:


> Tn R see.



Yep,   Tennessee is believed to have had about 38 battles during the war.   

Side note one of my GG Granddads was severely injured in a battle over near Knoxville.  He was a Confederate Cavalry man.  An artillery round took out a couple of horses that fell on him and crushed him. He survived but was never able bodied for the remainder of his life.


----------



## westcobbdog

This yank thought it was a good idea to outfit his men on mules for his raid..who was he? Who tricked him into surrendering even though he had a much larger force? Where did this play out?


----------



## Resica

Forrest got him to surrender in east Alabama somewhere , I think. His name begins with an S I believe, having a hard time coming up with it, St something, maybe.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Forrest got him to surrender in east Alabama somewhere , I think. His name begins with an S I believe, having a hard time coming up with it, St something, maybe.




that made me remember a little. Wasn't it a little town in Alabama west of Rome Ga.

Im gonna have to cheat and google that one


----------



## JustUs4All

Yep Forrest chased him for miles and most of the Confederate force couldn't keep up.  When the Federals bayed they outnumbered the Confederates badly.  Forrest kept circling one of his two howitzers into sight and out of site and back around.  During negotiations the yank wanted to know how many cannon Forrest had, but he played that close to his vest.  The yank was pretty upset when he discovered the truth.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Union General lost an arm vs the Mexicans.
Later he lost his life at Chantilly vs the Rebs. Gen. Lee had battled Mexicans with him in earlier times and respected him and had his body passed back to the North. 

Part two is a bit tougher...also at Chantilly the yankees lost another General killed in action. This man was actually experience wise was on the level of Halleck and was to be tapped to super cede both Lil Mac and Pope as commander. Till' he picked up the colors and charged forward leading an assault column and took a bullet in the head, dying instantly.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This Union General lost an arm vs the Mexicans.
> Later he lost his life at Chantilly vs the Rebs. Gen. Lee had battled Mexicans with him in earlier times and respected him and had his body passed back to the North.
> 
> Part two is a bit tougher...also at Chantilly the yankees lost another General killed in action. This man was actually experience wise was on the level of Halleck and was to be tapped to super cede both Lil Mac and Pope as commander. Till' he picked up the colors and charged forward leading an assault column and took a bullet in the head, dying instantly.



The first officer was Kearney. I don't remember the other one


----------



## westcobbdog

General Isaac Stevens(sp) is the man.


----------



## Milkman

Sherman was said to have spared a Ga city from destruction. Truth is they did burn stuff there but not to the extent of later towns.  Another Truth is Sherman didn't go through this town during his march to the sea. 

What was the town and where was Sherman ?


----------



## westcobbdog

Eatonton and courting an old flame?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Eatonton and courting an old flame?




Well not really in the order you answered them.

Sherman is said to have spared Madison. If he did it was by orders. He was with another wing that was SW of the wing that went through Madison. 

Sherman was with with the wing that did go near Eatonton.  All the wings joined forces at Millegeville


----------



## westcobbdog

Everyone knows James J Andrews died in Atl. from hanging.

Of the additional 7 or 8 union soldiers who were hung for being "train stealers", what Southern City in the deep South did they perish in? It was not Atl.

Also, when the local populace and some Southern troops first rounded up the Raiders, where did they take them and what was the name of the famous jail they incarcerated them in?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Everyone knows James J Andrews died in Atl. from hanging.
> 
> Of the additional 7 or 8 union soldiers who were hung for being "train stealers", what Southern City in the deep South did they perish in? It was not Atl.
> 
> Also, when the local populace and some Southern troops first rounded up the Raiders, where did they take them and what was the name of the famous jail they incarcerated them in?


I'll guess  they were hanged in Kingston. The other parts I don't have a guess yet.


----------



## Milkman

Can yall see the ground yet Resica ?


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Can yall see the ground yet Resica ?



Oh yea. Most of the snow was gone several weeks back. Saw some piles of it around yesterday. 99.9% of it is gone and has been. Been warm for awhile here.


----------



## cheathamhill

westcobbdog said:


> Everyone knows James J Andrews died in Atl. from hanging.
> 
> Of the additional 7 or 8 union soldiers who were hung for being "train stealers", what Southern City in the deep South did they perish in? It was not Atl.



They were tried in Knoxville but returned to Atl to be hung.


----------



## westcobbdog

Good info Cheathamhill. I read Stealing the General a few years back but read a historical times rag recently that read those 7 or 8 bought it in Knoxville.  

Speaking of Cheatham Hill, toss out any WBTS questions for the board. 

Also, what somewhat famous yank with lots of relatives died charging those works?

Who thought it a good idea to align his men up Roman battering ram style, resulting in many more deaths?


----------



## Milkman

Where in Ga. did Stoneman's horsemen get repelled by the home guard ?

Bonus points if  you know what now famous weapon is said to have been used during this defensive action.


----------



## JustUs4All

Outside Athens toward Watkinsville at Barber Creek.
Double barreled cannon.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Where in Ga. did Stoneman's horsemen get repelled by the home guard ?
> 
> Bonus points if  you know what now famous weapon is said to have been used during this defensive action.





JustUs4All said:


> Outside Athens toward Watkinsville at Barber Creek.
> Double barreled cannon.



You got it Jim. It was a small group of the home guard made up of old men and young teenage boys. They had 3 cannon which made the Dyanks think it was a bigger force. They retreated and went north into western Jackson County (Barrow today) and were captured.  Who knows how history may have been changed if that rough bunch had made it into Athens. The home guard made a heck of a difference that day.

 It is my understanding that this was possibly the only time the double barrel was ever fired in actual combat.


----------



## JustUs4All

I expect that is probably the only time it was fired in anger.  

This Athens action was on the tail end of Stoneman's Raid.  Gen Serman, who was after Atlanta, had ordered him to move against the railroad near Macon and the Andersonville Camp. He was not successful at either objective.   Gen Stoneman did not make it to  Athens.  He had surrendered earlier to Gen Iverson at Sunshine Church just north of Old Clinton.  He surrendered to a much inferior force thinking the Confederates had a much larger one.  A small part of his force escaped from there and headed toward Athens where they were repulsed.   Gen Iverson caught up to what was left at Jug Tavern near Winder.  Mr. Stoneman had himself a sad raid.


----------



## Milkman

Indeed a fitting occurrence with the invaders being captured.  Old Stoneman was the highest ranking Union officer ever taken prisoner during the war. 

The Confederates ended up exchanging him and he went on the cause troubles later on for the good guys.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Indeed a fitting occurrence with the invaders being captured.  Old Stoneman was the highest ranking Union officer ever taken prisoner during the war.
> 
> The Confederates ended up exchanging him and he went on the cause troubles later on for the good guys.



Good info Milk, who do you think was the highest ranking CSA General captured in battle say before late 64'?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Good info Milk, who do you think was the highest ranking CSA General captured in battle say before late 64'?



Been off spring breaking with the grandboys and back in the swing now. 
I just don't know if I ever remember reading about that.  Who was it?


----------



## Milkman

Who was commanding General of what is often referred to as the Confederate Irish Brigade at the battle of Fredricksburg in Dec. 1862 ?


----------



## JustUs4All

He fellows, I talked a member into posting a picture of a Whitworth sniper rifle and the bullets for it in the firearms, reloading, and scopes forum.  

I had never seen a Whitworth bullet, octagonal and very interesting.  My first question to him was how difficult is it to load.

Y'all might want to take a look.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> He fellows, I talked a member into posting a picture of a Whitworth sniper rifle and the bullets for it in the firearms, reloading, and scopes forum.
> 
> I had never seen a Whitworth bullet, octagonal and very interesting.  My first question to him was how difficult is it to load.
> 
> Y'all might want to take a look.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10156384&posted=1#post10156384


----------



## westcobbdog

Great read Milk, thanks for the link.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Who was commanding General of what is often referred to as the Confederate Irish Brigade at the battle of Fredricksburg in Dec. 1862 ?



How about T.R.R. Cobb?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Who was commanding General of what is often referred to as the Confederate Irish Brigade at the battle of Fredricksburg in Dec. 1862 ?





Resica said:


> How about T.R.R. Cobb?



Cobb it is.


----------



## westcobbdog

I think T. R Cobb was wounded severely at Fredericksburg?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I think T. R Cobb was wounded severely at Fredericksburg?



His wounds were mortal. He died the same day.   Our SCV Camp is named for him.  I was at his grave just this Sunday. We have our annual memorial day service in that cemetery.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Union Gen. was leaning vs a column at a private home in the forest and nearly died when that column was struck by a cannon ball.


----------



## JustUs4All

Joe Hooker at Chancellorsville.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Joe Hooker at Chancellorsville.



Correct sir.


----------



## Milkman

If y'all haven't read it yet this article leads up to a book about a neutral Tenn. farmer who went to war on some yanks.  But he never joined up, just did some shooting. Cant say as I blame the feller. 


http://www.ozy.com/flashback/the-sniper-who-slayed-more-than-100-union-soldiers/64502


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> If y'all haven't read it yet this article leads up to a book about a neutral Tenn. farmer who went to war on some yanks.  But he never joined up, just did some shooting. Cant say as I blame the feller.
> 
> 
> http://www.ozy.com/flashback/the-sniper-who-slayed-more-than-100-union-soldiers/64502



I will check it out Milk, Thanks.
Tennessee had a serious division of its population with 2/3 of the eastern portion of the state only had like 22,000 slaves total vs W Tenn where cotton was grown and slaves were common. Men from the eastern portion of the state were mostly Unionists where soils were unsuitable for cotton.


----------



## JustUs4All

Name the battle where one commanding genreral got there by ambulance, One general fought the battle in bedroom slippers and at one desperate time during the battle manned a cannon, and the General who is generally acknowledged as finally turning the tide to stave off defeat had only days earlier been under arrest and marching at the rear of the column.


----------



## westcobbdog

Gettysburg?

What battle did the Reb's unknowingly use fuses not manufactured in Richmond and thus very different from those made there, resulting in a tremendous hub to hub cannonade being mostly inefffective?


----------



## JustUs4All

I finally ask a question and nearly kill the thread, Sorry.
Antietam:
Lee got there by ambulance after falling and damaging his hands.
Longstreet had a foot problem and wore at least one bedroom shoe.  
Longstreet and his staff manned a cannon in the middle of the day when the center was in danger of giving way.
On the way up AP Hill was placed under arrest by Jackson and forced to march at the end of the column.   
I think Hood had also incurred the wrath of Jackson and suffered the same fate.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> I finally ask a question and nearly kill the thread, Sorry.
> Antietam:
> Lee got there by ambulance after falling and damaging his hands.
> Longstreet had a foot problem and wore at least one bedroom shoe.
> Longstreet and his staff manned a cannon in the middle of the day when the center was in danger of giving way.
> On the way up AP Hill was placed under arrest by Jackson and forced to march at the end of the column.
> I think Hood had also incurred the wrath of Jackson and suffered the same fate.



Jim,
I knew it was Lee with the injury from his horse throwing him.  Now that  you mention it I remember Longstreet and staff helping with artillery.  The other I dont remember ever reading about.   

Good info.


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> Gettysburg?
> 
> What battle did the Reb's unknowingly use fuses not manufactured in Richmond and thus very different from those made there, resulting in a tremendous hub to hub cannonade being mostly ineffective?



ttt.


----------



## JustUs4All

I do not know the answer to your question, but the most important time that the Confederate cannonading was not effective was on the 3rd day at Gettysburg.  

My working theory has always been that the confederate guns were below the union line at the crest of the ridge and the margin of error was small in firing an effective shot.   Short hit the ridge below the Federals and just a little long hit way down the back side of the ridge. 

I also always thought the fuses were made in Augusta where the powder was made but I really don't have a good reason for believing that.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> I do not know the answer to your question, but the most important time that the Confederate cannonading was not effective was on the 3rd day at Gettysburg.
> 
> My working theory has always been that the confederate guns were below the union line at the crest of the ridge and the margin of error was small in firing an effective shot.   Short hit the ridge below the Federals and just a little long hit way down the back side of the ridge.
> 
> I also always thought the fuses were made in Augusta where the powder was made but I really don't have a good reason for believing that.



Gettysburg it is..saw a recent special on TV regarding this miscalculation by the Reb's.


----------



## Milkman

Anyone know what's up with our Pa pal Resica?

Looks like he ain't logging in since May


----------



## Milkman

At the age of 18 I joined my kin in defending against the Yankee invaders. I lost a leg early in the war and am believed to be the first amputee of the war, after some recuperation I fashioned myself an artificial leg. The same year I founded a company for the manufacture of prosthetic legs that still exists today.

  Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog

Old Baldy?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Old Baldy?



Now did you read the hint closely ???   Were old baldy 18 when then dyanks invaded


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Now did you read the hint closely ???   Were old baldy 18 when then dyanks invaded



read it again and only come up with Ewell, besides Hood can't think of many men attained a high rank who lost a leg. Another clue needed please.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> read it again and only come up with Ewell, besides Hood can't think of many men attained a high rank who lost a leg. Another clue needed please.



I didn't mention rank
My son has a prosthetic leg I knew the name due to him getting his first leg from this company. 

Hint
Largest prosthetic company


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I didn't mention rank
> My son has a prosthetic leg I knew the name due to him getting his first leg from this company.
> 
> Hint
> Largest prosthetic company



Hangar?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Hangar?



Hanger is correct


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Hanger is correct



Thanks Milk, never heard of that dyank.


----------



## Milkman

I was the last commanding officer of Fort Sumter before Confederate forces abandoned the fort in Feb. 1865.

Who am I ??


----------



## GAHWY22

Milkman said:


> I was the last commanding officer of Fort Sumter before Confederate forces abandoned the fort in Feb. 1865.
> 
> Who am I ??



General William J Hardee, battled Sherman through Chattanooga, Chickamauga, Allatoona Pass, New Hope, Dallas,  Kennesaw Mtn , Atlanta, and on to the sea. Hardee's Corps marched right through my mom's backyard on the Paulding/Cobb border.

Interestingly enough, the Union Commander who lost Ft Sumter to General Pierre Beauregard returned in 1865 with Sherman to reclaim it. Major Robert Anderson.

Whats the prize? Great quizzer.


----------



## westcobbdog

GAHWY22 said:


> General William J Hardee, battled Sherman through Chattanooga, Chickamauga, Allatoona Pass, New Hope, Dallas,  Kennesaw Mtn , Atlanta, and on to the sea. Hardee's Corps marched right through my mom's backyard on the Paulding/Cobb border.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the Union Commander who lost Ft Sumter to General Pierre Beauregard returned in 1865 with Sherman to reclaim it. Major Robert Anderson.
> 
> Whats the prize? Great quizzer.



The prize is you now get to toss out some questions, we are running low!


----------



## westcobbdog

GAHWY22 said:


> General William J Hardee, battled Sherman through Chattanooga, Chickamauga, Allatoona Pass, New Hope, Dallas,  Kennesaw Mtn , Atlanta, and on to the sea. Hardee's Corps marched right through my mom's backyard on the Paulding/Cobb border.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the Union Commander who lost Ft Sumter to General Pierre Beauregard returned in 1865 with Sherman to reclaim it. Major Robert Anderson.
> 
> Whats the prize? Great quizzer.



Hardee was a solid general, but I question his judgement when he gave in to the pleas of his what 13 yr old Son, Willy Hardee, and allowed him to join a Cavalry charge at Bentonville, one of the last battles in the conflict. Willy died that day.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I was the last commanding officer of Fort Sumter before Confederate forces abandoned the fort in Feb. 1865.
> 
> Who am I ??





GAHWY22 said:


> General William J Hardee, battled Sherman through Chattanooga, Chickamauga, Allatoona Pass, New Hope, Dallas,  Kennesaw Mtn , Atlanta, and on to the sea. Hardee's Corps marched right through my mom's backyard on the Paulding/Cobb border.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the Union Commander who lost Ft Sumter to General Pierre Beauregard returned in 1865 with Sherman to reclaim it. Major Robert Anderson.
> 
> Whats the prize? Great quizzer.



Glad to have you with us Ga. Hwy 22.  Always need another student of the WBTS with fresh ideas.  I have to ask about the screen name ????  do tell. 

If you read closely my question was what Confederate officer was the last to command the post. Most believe the answer to my question to be this fellow. Thomas Abram Huguenin

http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=42775658


----------



## GAHWY22

Milkman said:


> Glad to have you with us Ga. Hwy 22.  Always need another student of the WBTS with fresh ideas.  I have to ask about the screen name ????  do tell.
> 
> If you read closely my question was what Confederate officer was the last to command the post. Most believe the answer to my question to be this fellow. Thomas Abram Huguenin
> 
> http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=42775658



Glad to be here, enjoy reading this thread. GAHWY22 comes from where  my grand dad was born and raised on HWY 22 in and around the Taliaferro/Hancock county areas between Crawfordville to Sparta. He used to take me " down home" as a young boy to visit his older brother and sisters who farmed until their deaths in those counties, later on I used to take him to see them when he needed a driver. Good ol times in the " country."


----------



## westcobbdog

When the CSA Commander in Chief at the time, Joe E. Johnston, sustained a bad wound at Seven Pines who was in charge for a few hrs? Hint, after being passed over for JR Officers he resigned and was hired on to be leader of Joe Browns Pets.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> When the CSA Commander in Chief at the time, Joe E. Johnston, sustained a bad wound at Seven Pines who was in charge for a few hrs? Hint, after being passed over for JR Officers he resigned and was hired on to be leader of Joe Browns Pets.



I don't know that answer sir. I am interested indeed.


----------



## Resica

What was the name of the little girl that "Stonewall" took a shining to in the Winter of 62-63 at "Moss Neck" around Fredericksburg?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> What was the name of the little girl that "Stonewall" took a shining to in the Winter of 62-63 at "Moss Neck" around Fredericksburg?



Dang I think he cut out paper dolls with her, to the amazement of his staff officers. Can't remember, though.
Think she died of illness a year or two later?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I don't know that answer sir. I am interested indeed.



Well look who the cat dragged in

Welcome back Yank::gone


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> What was the name of the little girl that "Stonewall" took a shining to in the Winter of 62-63 at "Moss Neck" around Fredericksburg?



Little Sally something or other...


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> When the CSA Commander in Chief at the time, Joe E. Johnston, sustained a bad wound at Seven Pines who was in charge for a few hrs? Hint, after being passed over for JR Officers he resigned and was hired on to be leader of Joe Browns Pets.



Gen. Gus Smith is the answer.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Well look who the cat dragged in
> 
> Welcome back Yank::gone



 Hello sir(s).


----------



## Resica

Janie Corbin was the young girls name.  Sadly she did die. I believe before Stonewall moved out towards Chancellorsville in the spring.

  Hope all you folks are doing well.


----------



## westcobbdog

Thanks Resic., I have wondered that answer. Did remember that little girl died suddenly. Have a client visiting Gettysburg today. I sure would like to see that place one day.


----------



## JustUs4All

Took my grandson up a couple of weeks ago.  Showed him where our relatives under Wofford, Semmes, and Rans Wright stepped off for the Peach Orchard, the Wheat Field, and the Copse of Trees.  He enjoyed it but not nearly as much as I did.  Every time I go I learn more and have a better understanding of what they did there, what all those guys did there on both sides.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Thanks Resic., I have wondered that answer. Did remember that little girl died suddenly. Have a client visiting Gettysburg today. I sure would like to see that place one day.





JustUs4All said:


> Took my grandson up a couple of weeks ago.  Showed him where our relatives under Wofford, Semmes, and Rans Wright stepped off for the Peach Orchard, the Wheat Field, and the Copse of Trees.  He enjoyed it but not nearly as much as I did.  Every time I go I learn more and have a better understanding of what they did there, what all those guys did there on both sides.



Another forum I am on has a large group of folks going to Gettysburg in 3 weeks. They have members who are writers and historians. They have a full 3 day weekend planned


----------



## westcobbdog

These fella's spotted RE LEE standing under a tree discussing the situation and thought he was conversing with Grant. Who were they, where were they, what kind of tree was it and what happened to it?


----------



## JustUs4All

Apple tree, Appomatox, pieces of the tree taken for souvenirs by bystanders until it was completely gone.  Don't remember who it was.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Apple tree, Appomatox, pieces of the tree taken for souvenirs by bystanders until it was completely gone.  Don't remember who it was.



You are correct on all accounts Justus..and the men of Lee's Army were watching.


----------



## Milkman

That tree was on the right going north from the community of AC
I saw the sign when we were there last spring


----------



## westcobbdog

This yank General always saw double when looking Rebelward..


----------



## Milkman

I say McClellan


----------



## JustUs4All

He sure thought double, but a lot of them always thought they were outnumbered when the reverse was nearly always true.


----------



## westcobbdog

Yep, ya'll are right. When Lee had 70,000 men Gen. Mac. stated he was facing 200,000 Rebs.


----------



## king killer delete

Little Mac.


----------



## westcobbdog

What two crushing events happened to the Southern Confederacy in early July, 63'?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> What two crushing events happened to the Southern Confederacy in early July, 63'?



The events that come to mind most readily are the events at Gettysburg and Vicksburg. Are you thinking of these or something else Jim ?


----------



## JustUs4All

TJ Jackson was killed in early 63.


----------



## Milkman

I will post up an easy one.

What Confederate General was injured in the middle of 1862 and replaced by another General who rose quickly in rank and responsibility.


----------



## westcobbdog

Joe was replaced by Bobby.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> The events that come to mind most readily are the events at Gettysburg and Vicksburg. Are you thinking of these or something else Jim ?



That's what I was thinking Milk.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Joe was replaced by Bobby.



Indeed he was.  Had that change of command not happened the events of late 1864 and early 1865  may have occurred about 2  years earlier IMO.


----------



## westcobbdog

What Confederate troops were dispatched southward by Gen Lee from the ANV to help Johnston / Bragg just prior to Chattanooga / Chickamauga?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> What Confederate troops were dispatched southward by Gen Lee from the ANV to help Johnston / Bragg just prior to Chattanooga / Chickamauga?



I dont remember if it was all of Longstreet command or not. But Longstreet and lots of his former ANV command traveled by a long route to get to Bragg's Army in North Ga and Tenn. My G Grandfather in the 24th Ga was among those men. He was in McClaws command. 
 I did a presentation of sorts at our SCV meeting a few months ago which covered this briefly.  If memory serves they went about 800 miles by rail to get there from Virginia. They had to swap railroads numerous times. From some things I have read it was torture for some of those N. Ga boys to pass within a few miles of  home and not get to stop. 

From what I read this transfer may have originated as a sort of ego trip for Longstreet IMO. They ended up going back to the ANV early in 1864.


----------



## JSnake

Milkman said:


> I dont remember if it was all of Longstreet command or not. But Longstreet and lots of his former ANV command traveled by a long route to get to Bragg's Army in North Ga and Tenn. My G Grandfather in the 24th Ga was among those men. He was in McClaws command.
> I did a presentation of sorts at our SCV meeting a few months ago which covered this briefly.  If memory serves they went about 800 miles by rail to get there from Virginia. They had to swap railroads numerous times. From some things I have read it was torture for some of those N. Ga boys to pass within a few miles of  home and not get to stop.
> 
> From what I read this transfer may have originated as a sort of ego trip for Longstreet IMO. They ended up going back to the ANV early in 1864.



It was Mclaws and Hood's divisions. Pickett's shattered division was left in Virginia. I think the route was actually 900 miles and involved 16 separate railroads. The railroads back then were of different gauges so they had to switch trains frequently. I did the walking tour of Chickamauga with Jim Ogden on the 150th anniversary - it was amazing.

What camp are you a member of? I'm in #1432 The Confederate Memorial


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I dont remember if it was all of Longstreet command or not. But Longstreet and lots of his former ANV command traveled by a long route to get to Bragg's Army in North Ga and Tenn. My G Grandfather in the 24th Ga was among those men. He was in McClaws command.
> I did a presentation of sorts at our SCV meeting a few months ago which covered this briefly.  If memory serves they went about 800 miles by rail to get there from Virginia. They had to swap railroads numerous times. From some things I have read it was torture for some of those N. Ga boys to pass within a few miles of  home and not get to stop.
> 
> From what I read this transfer may have originated as a sort of ego trip for Longstreet IMO. They ended up going back to the ANV early in 1864.



Longstreet was who I had in mind.


----------



## westcobbdog

JSnake said:


> It was Mclaws and Hood's divisions. Pickett's shattered division was left in Virginia. I think the route was actually 900 miles and involved 16 separate railroads. The railroads back then were of different gauges so they had to switch trains frequently. I did the walking tour of Chickamauga with Jim Ogden on the 150th anniversary - it was amazing.
> 
> What camp are you a member of? I'm in #1432 The Confederate Memorial



Wonder if the men moving south under Hood had any idea that in the next year he would use many of them up needlessly and consistently, too. Sorta like Grant at Cold Harbor.


----------



## Milkman

JSnake said:


> It was Mclaws and Hood's divisions. Pickett's shattered division was left in Virginia. I think the route was actually 900 miles and involved 16 separate railroads. The railroads back then were of different gauges so they had to switch trains frequently. I did the walking tour of Chickamauga with Jim Ogden on the 150th anniversary - it was amazing.
> 
> What camp are you a member of? I'm in #1432 The Confederate Memorial



TRR Cobb Camp 97 Athens
Jeff And Donna used to visit our camp regularly when he was living


----------



## westcobbdog

Last Confederate sea port open for blockade running?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Last Confederate sea port open for blockade running?



Great question that I should know the answer to but I don't. 

 I will guess Galveston


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Great question that I should know the answer to but I don't.
> 
> I will guess Galveston



Good one but no sir.


----------



## JSnake

Milkman said:


> TRR Cobb Camp 97 Athens
> Jeff And Donna used to visit our camp regularly when he was living



Awesome. Jeff was an amazing guy and is responsible for how successful the camp has been in Stone Mountain. Donna still comes to some of our meetings.


----------



## JustUs4All

Mobile?


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Mobile?



no sir but moving right direction.


----------



## westcobbdog

Think the East Coast.


----------



## Milkman

My first instinct was Wilmington 
But I thought the gulf wasn't shut down until last thus the first guess


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> My first instinct was Wilmington
> But I thought the gulf wasn't shut down until last thus the first guess



Wilmington NC it is.


----------



## westcobbdog

Who wore his troops and supplies out on an infamous circular"mud march"?


----------



## JSnake

Burnside


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Who wore his troops and supplies out on an infamous circular"mud march"?



Are you referring to Magruders theatrics during the peninsula campaign ?


----------



## JustUs4All

JSnake is right.  It was Burnside just after the disaster of Fredericksburg.  He didn't get fired over Fredericksburg it was over the mud march.


----------



## westcobbdog

JSnake said:


> Burnside



Blustering Burnside it is. Your question Jsnake...


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> JSnake is right.  It was Burnside just after the disaster of Fredericksburg.  He didn't get fired over Fredericksburg it was over the mud march.



And to think at Fredericksburg he wanted to renew his headlong frontal attacks the next day but was finally talked out of it.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Southerner took it upon himself to gain some glory at the fall of Fort Sumter and he rowed out to the fort ahead of SD Lee to offer terms. The yanks surrendered to him then un surrendered briefly when SD Lee pointed out this idjit had no authority to offer terms to the yanks. 
SD Lee eventually got the surrender to stick. Who was this fellow?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This Southerner took it upon himself to gain some glory at the fall of Fort Sumter and he rowed out to the fort ahead of SD Lee to offer terms. The yanks surrendered to him then un surrendered briefly when SD Lee pointed out this idjit had no authority to offer terms to the yanks.
> SD Lee eventually got the surrender to stick. Who was this fellow?



I have read and studied lots about Sumpter. Even been on a boat ride out to the little island. 
I bet I used to could remember the fellows name. Now I gots the CRS going on................ what was I saying ???


----------



## westcobbdog

Louis Wigfall(sp) is the Gent.


----------



## Milkman

another link to the sniper rifle thread in guns forum

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=870708


----------



## Milkman

Lots of nicknames developed during the "unpleasantness" 

How about this one,  "Bragg's body guards"  What does this term refer to ??


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Lots of nicknames developed during the "unpleasantness"
> 
> How about this one,  "Bragg's body guards"  What does this term refer to ??



Hmmm.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Hmmm.



That aint much of a guess.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I sure am itchy.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Lots of nicknames developed during the "unpleasantness"
> 
> How about this one,  "Bragg's body guards"  What does this term refer to ??



Hint..............

The troops were known to have races with these body guards sometimes.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> That aint much of a guess.







Milkman said:


> Hint..............
> 
> The troops were known to have races with these body guards sometimes.



Lice?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Lice?



Yep
You got it


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I can't stand lice.  makes my head itch just thinking about them


----------



## westcobbdog

There were 3 Soldiers in the Confederate Army who were Civilians pre war and later attained the high rank of Lt. General.

Who were they?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> There were 3 Soldiers in the Confederate Army who were Civilians pre war and later attained the high rank of Lt. General.
> 
> Who were they?



 Leonidas Polk, NB Forrest, and JohnB Gordon


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Leonidas Polk, NB Forrest, and JohnB Gordon



Bishop Polk and John Gordon are incorrect.

Bedford Forest is correct and 1 of 3. 

One Lt Gen worked more on horseback and the other more on foot. 

Neither had prior military training. 

One had more SC based troops the other La. Tigers.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Leonidas Polk, NB Forrest, and JohnB Gordon





westcobbdog said:


> Bishop Polk and John Gordon are incorrect.
> 
> Bedford Forest is correct and 1 of 3.
> 
> One Lt Gen worked more on horseback and the other more on foot.
> 
> Neither had prior military training.
> 
> One had more SC based troops the other La. Tigers.



Do you not consider Polk a pre war civilian due to his status as a bishop? 

As for Gen Gordon some state he never was promoted to full LT. Gen but I tend to be biased due to his home state.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Do you not consider Polk a pre war civilian due to his status as a bishop?
> 
> As for Gen Gordon some state he never was promoted to full LT. Gen but I tend to be biased due to his home state.



according to my Grandma in some way I am related to Gen Gordon..

Not Polk, sorry. Reference book is Generals in Gray.


----------



## JSnake

I worked out Wade Hampton but I had to research around for the other one - Richard Taylor.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> according to my Grandma in some way I am related to Gen Gordon..
> 
> Not Polk, sorry. Reference book is Generals in Gray.



Not arguing just wondering. I know your reference book may not make the claim about Bishop Polk, but do you agree he fits the question parameters?   He was ex-Army so he was a civilian before the war, right?


----------



## westcobbdog

JSnake said:


> I worked out Wade Hampton but I had to research around for the other one - Richard Taylor.



Thats it Dick Taylor, Bedford Forrest and Wade Hamton of SC.


----------



## westcobbdog

What CSA General went on a Christmas raid to KY,  December 25th?


----------



## JustUs4All

A.P. Hill's brother-in-law, and Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> A.P. Hill's brother-in-law, and Merry Christmas to you all.



Was this Gent a few years later set up and ambushed by the yanks at a private residence?


----------



## JustUs4All

He was.


----------



## westcobbdog

Daring CSA General John Hunt Morgan it is.


----------



## JustUs4All

Daring, certainly, and flashy.  His star got a little tarnished with the raid.  It was against orders, and he had to escape capture to return south.  Like a lot of Southerners he seemed to have no shortage of testosterone.


----------



## JustUs4All

Several battles were were fought in Northern Virginia Over the Winter of 1862-1863 some were large enough to have entire Brigades engaged.  Due to the weather conditions, casualties were slight and I don't think a single Yank was killed.  I don't recall any being named, but can any of you describe them?


----------



## westcobbdog

Snowball fights??


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Several battles were were fought in Northern Virginia Over the Winter of 1862-1863 some were large enough to have entire Brigades engaged.  Due to the weather conditions, casualties were slight and I don't think a single Yank was killed.  I don't recall any being named, but can any of you describe them?



Some similar were fought in East Tennessee the following winter


----------



## JustUs4All

Snowball fights on a grand scale, Snowball battles they were with regularly formed organization and officers.  I have a brief mention of them in a note book kept by one of my 2G-Uncles.  There is an interesting and funny description of one in a history of Kershaw's SC Brigade.  Most of my relatives were among the Cobb's boys mentioned there.

http://www.civilwar.org/education/history/primarysources/a-desperate-snow-battle.html


----------



## Milkman

Here is a link to a forum where they talk history of the war exclusively.  There are mostly members who are of the belief that the North and Lincoln were right.  So if you go there and post be ready to defend your position just like those Confederates did in the war. 

But biases and opinions aside there is a wealth of information shared there.  

http://civilwartalk.com/


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Here is a link to a forum where they talk history of the war exclusively.  There are mostly members who are of the belief that the North and Lincoln were right.  So if you go there and post be ready to defend your position just like those Confederates did in the war.
> 
> But biases and opinions aside there is a wealth of information shared there.
> 
> http://civilwartalk.com/



Forget heck!!


----------



## westcobbdog

What Texas City did Prince John Magruder capture on Jan 1, 1863. He managed to blow up and capture a ship or two but most of the yanks escaped.


----------



## Milkman

Some good information at this site.

http://www.gpb.org/georgiastories/stories/saga_of_reconstruction


----------



## westcobbdog

This fellow got wounded and the South's fortunes changed in that theater significantly.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This fellow got wounded and the South's fortunes changed in that theater significantly.



You may be referring to General Joseph Johnston who was injured and replaced by a well known adviser to President Davis


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> You may be referring to General Joseph Johnston who was injured and replaced by a well known adviser to President Davis



Correct.


----------



## Milkman

What battle took place near Moccasin Bend ?


----------



## JustUs4All

The one that broke the siege of Chattanooga.


----------



## JustUs4All

What did the Rock of Chickamauga do there? Or better, what did his men do for him there?


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> What did the Rock of Chickamauga do there? Or better, what did his men do for him there?



whipped the unprepared Rebs?


----------



## westcobbdog

What was the name of the large Confederate mustering-training ground / camp just north of Marietta?


----------



## Milkman

I had some ancestors to gather at that place before going to meet the Elephant.  
Camp McDonald is what they called it.


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> whipped the unprepared Rebs?



The Rebs were prepared but not effectively.  Brag had made the tactical mistake of placing his lines and his guns along the actual crest of Missionary Ridge instead of the military crest.  Grant had ordered Thomas forward to take the rifle pits in the center.  Thomas sent his army forward and took that position but it was exposed to Confederate fire from the crest. On their own the soldiers began to move forward and up the slope in front of them where there was some protection.  Officers on the field took up the same course and soon the general advance was continued up the slope (without orders) and it was successful in breaking the Confederate center.  

Had Bragg placed his army on the ridge correctly the outcome would likely have been different.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I had some ancestors to gather at that place before going to meet the Elephant.
> Camp McDonald is what they called it.



Yep Camp McD. it is. Its also where the Andrews Raiders stole the General.


----------



## Milkman

Who was the youngest man Union or Confederate to achieve the rank of General. What age was he when he did so?


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Who was the youngest man Union or Confederate to achieve the rank of General. What age was he when he did so?



Its that little yank fella who's name escapes me..


----------



## 35 Whelen

If I remember correctly it was George Armstrong Custer, however not sure of the age, late twenties I believe.


----------



## Milkman

35 Whelen said:


> If I remember correctly it was George Armstrong Custer, however not sure of the age, late twenties I believe.



Not Custer  another Yank


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Who was the youngest man Union or Confederate to achieve the rank of General. What age was he when he did so?



It was a  Yank named Galusha Pennypacker

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galusha_Pennypacker


----------



## Milkman

What is your favorite name to call the war ?

Mine is:

_*The War to Prevent Southern Independence*_

However, I typically call it the _War Between the States_ so people will recognize what I am talking about.


----------



## 35 Whelen

War of the Rebellion


----------



## westcobbdog

wbts.


----------



## westcobbdog

The Union Army of Tn. was led by Gen. James McPherson. At the battle of Atlanta McPherson and a few men accidently rode within view of some of Cleburne's men, who sent a volley their way. Gen McPherson died instantly. His aide was injured but made it back to blue bellie lines. How did they know exactly what time the General died?


----------



## 35 Whelen

Someone ran into a tree and his watch stopped.


----------



## westcobbdog

35 Whelen said:


> Someone ran into a tree and his watch stopped.



Good job, 35, correct. 

What was the last major victory for the South?


----------



## westcobbdog

This CSA General was captured at Jonesboro when the yanks broke thru his line.


----------



## Milkman

I don't know the answer but am glad to see the thread alive


----------



## westcobbdog

Basically Hardee nearly got all his men captured, with Hoods help.
Gen Govan is the answer.


----------



## Milkman

Hood was one of Shermans best Generals


----------



## elfiii

Milkman said:


> Hood was one of Shermans best Generals



"If he (Hood) will go to the Ohio river, I will give him rations."


----------



## westcobbdog

I am pretty sure Hood was a little crazy already and add to that he was jacked up on meds. 

What was the considered the last major victory for the good guys?


----------



## 270 shooter

What was the last major victory for the South?

We need an answer for this question from westcobbdog.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I am pretty sure Hood was a little crazy already and add to that he was jacked up on meds.
> 
> What was the considered the last major victory for the good guys?



Western theater or ANV?


----------



## westcobbdog

Its in the SE US but considered the Western Theater.


----------



## Milkman

In the west I think it was a cavalry battle in Tennessee.


----------



## king killer delete

Brice's Cross roads


----------



## westcobbdog

Think Bragg.


----------



## trad bow

Bump up. Such a shame for this not to stay at the top.


----------



## westcobbdog

I agree Trad Bow, its tough to come up with questions! 
The answer to my question would be Chickamauga. Last time the good guys whipped the yanks on a big scale. 
We have covered nearly every obscure subject in the WBTS and this is the 2nd thread, I think.


----------



## Resica

What Confederate general commanded the "Army of the Northwest"?


----------



## JSnake

Earl Van Dorn?


----------



## Resica

JSnake said:


> Earl Van Dorn?



This fellow spent the war in the east. I believe he was captured twice.


----------



## elfiii

westcobbdog said:


> We have covered nearly every obscure subject in the WBTS and this is the 2nd thread, I think.



Heck, we've barely scratched the surface.

Which vessel was run aground and marooned on the first day of the battle of Hampton Roads?


----------



## westcobbdog

JSnake said:


> Earl Van Dorn?



General Van Dorn was quite the ladies man and ended up getting assasinated by a jealous Dr., if I remember correctly.


----------



## westcobbdog

elfiii said:


> Heck, we've barely scratched the surface.
> 
> Which vessel was run aground and marooned on the first day of the battle of Hampton Roads?



Elfiii, I am near there now in N Outer Banks. Cant imagine sailing in these waters, with raging waves in calm or stormy weather. Merrimack.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> This fellow spent the war in the east. I believe he was captured twice.



Another hint please. Gen Morgan?


----------



## elfiii

westcobbdog said:


> Elfiii, I am near there now in N Outer Banks. Cant imagine sailing in these waters, with raging waves in calm or stormy weather. Merrimack.



Nope. It was a Union vessel, the frigate Minnesota. The Merrimac was held off from sinking it by the Monitor the next day and tugs pulled the Minnesota free.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Another hint please. Gen Morgan?



Sorry Cobb. He commanded a division under Ewell at Gettysburg .


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Sorry Cobb. He commanded a division under Ewell at Gettysburg .



Now since you said it that way 
I think it was a Gen. Johnson who failed to take the hill at Gettysburg. Don't remember a first name for the gentleman.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Now since you said it that way
> I think it was a Gen. Johnson who failed to take the hill at Gettysburg. Don't remember a first name for the gentleman.



Bushrod?


----------



## westcobbdog

This Gent was born in Cassville, Ga., and made it to within a few months of graduating West Point before war broke out and he resigned to offer his services to the South. His West Point roommate was George Custer. Later their Cav. units clashed. This man was the CSA's youngest Major General at 28..he survived the war to become a politician.


----------



## westcobbdog

CSA Major General Pierce Manning Butler is the answer.


----------



## westcobbdog

when this Yank Lt Gen. retired early in the war, there had been only 1 other American Lt. General Officer ever in our Country's history. 

Who were these 2 Gents?


----------



## westcobbdog

With no guesses I have a new clue...The first Lt Gen. was a few generations before the 2nd Lt Gen who retired at the inception of civil war. Lt Gen #2 was a yankee.


----------



## Milkman

I missed this question. I am thinking G Washington and W Scott


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I missed this question. I am thinking G Washington and W Scott



That's it Milk.


----------



## Milkman

Ok. Let’s let one of our newbies to this thread get this one. 


What battle in the Western theatre was said to have been fought higher than clouds?


----------



## JSnake

I'll keep it moving...Lookout Mountain portion of the Chattanooga battlefield


----------



## westcobbdog

What Southern stockade was hastily erected, held thousands of captured yanks then abandoned, all in late 64'?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> What Southern stockade was hastily erected, held thousands of captured yanks then abandoned, all in late 64'?



Camp Lawton near Mullen Ga


----------



## westcobbdog

That’s it Milk; but who was the person in charge of Camp Lawton?

Was he prosecuted after the war along with Wirz of Andersonville and the Reb who ran Libby prison in Richmond?


----------



## Wycliff

Was it General John H. Winder


----------



## westcobbdog

Wycliff said:


> Was it General John H. Winder



Good guess, as Winder caught all you know what after the war. 

Answer is a Reb last name Vowel, who escaped the wrath of the North by having a clean water source to serve the prison, decent supply of food and the conditions were much better than nearby Andersonville. He also was known to be a rather good guy and the blue bellies mostly liked him, so he had good press if you will.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Now since you said it that way
> I think it was a Gen. Johnson who failed to take the hill at Gettysburg. Don't remember a first name for the gentleman.



It is Allegheny Johnson(Edward). Sorry it took so long to get back.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Reb was a former yank who moved South just before the war and offered his services to the South. In the Atlanta campaign he designed a fort named for him.  Rebs built 36 of these NW of Atl. and 2 survive today.


----------



## JSnake

Brig gen. Francis Shoup, designer of the shoupade


----------



## westcobbdog

JSnake said:


> Brig gen. Francis Shoup, designer of the shoupade



alright, your up next Snake.


----------



## JSnake

This talented confederate administrator's field hospital designs saved many lives during the war and served as a template for use in all subsequent american conflicts


----------



## westcobbdog

JSnake said:


> This talented confederate administrator's field hospital designs saved many lives during the war and served as a template for use in all subsequent american conflicts



Excellent question I gotta think on..


----------



## Milkman

JSnake said:


> This talented confederate administrator's field hospital designs saved many lives during the war and served as a template for use in all subsequent american conflicts



I venture a guess that you are referring to Samuel Stout


----------



## JSnake

Yep, Samuel Hollingsworth Stout. 

Researchers are still combing through the meticulous records he kept. Through his records they have been able to identify a large number of previously unknown confederate dead buried in Marietta among other places. We are hoping the records for the hospitals located in Stone Mountain are still in tact and can possibly be used to identify the 200+ unknown confederates buried there.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I venture a guess that you are referring to Samuel Stout





JSnake said:


> Yep, Samuel Hollingsworth Stout.
> 
> Researchers are still combing through the meticulous records he kept. Through his records they have been able to identify a large number of previously unknown confederate dead buried in Marietta among other places. We are hoping the records for the hospitals located in Stone Mountain are still in tact and can possibly be used to identify the 200+ unknown confederates buried there.



I have read a good bit about the Stout papers.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Cavalry battle in Va cost the Union 2 Generals in 1 day.


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> This Cavalry battle in Va cost the Union 2 Generals in 1 day.



At Chancellorsville, the South lost Jackson & Paxton. The north lost Berry, Whipple, and Kirby.


----------



## westcobbdog

Good point Bass but note the question was about a Cavalry engagement.


----------



## BassRaider

BassRaider said:


> At Chancellorsville, the South lost Jackson & Paxton. The north lost Berry, Whipple, and Kirby.


 Good point Bass but note the question was about a Cavalry engagement. 

Cavalry forces played a significant role at Chancellorsville. I guess I misunderstood your question? You are referring to Union cavalry generals lost, same day, same battle?


----------



## Resica

Chantilly?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Chantilly?



That’s it Resic, biggest Cav battle of the war. Lee respected Kearny and called a truce to pass his body back to the yanks.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's a retread...who called the Etowah the Rubicon of Ga.?


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> Here's a retread...who called the Etowah the Rubicon of Ga.?



  W.T.Sherman


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> W.T.Sherman



That’s it, your turn Bass.


----------



## BassRaider

What was introduced to help fund the war against the south? Name? Date?


----------



## Mark R

greenbacks 1862 legal tender act ?


----------



## BassRaider

Mark R said:


> greenbacks 1862 legal tender act ?



No, getting warm.


----------



## Mark R

revenue act . income tax . also 1862 ?


----------



## BassRaider

Mark R said:


> revenue act . income tax . also 1862 ?



Correct - Revenue Act 1861 first income tax - flat rate. Was replaced in 1862 by the Legal Tender Act - paper money.

Just thought this question was appropriate for today.

Next!


----------



## westcobbdog

This yank got himself and many of his men captured in Ga. on an ill conceived Cavalry raid. He may have been one of the highest ranked blue bellies captured during the war. Later in the Carolinas he pillaged on a raid, eventually cutting off Lees possibility of linking up with Johnston in the Carolina’s, making Lees decision too surrender at Appomattox an obvious one.


----------



## Milkman

I think you are referring to Gen George Stoneman


----------



## Artfuldodger

Where is the birthplace and deathbed of the Confederacy?


----------



## BassRaider

Abbeville, SC (John Calhoun)


----------



## BassRaider

What regiment had the highest recorded casualty rate in a single battle and where was the battle?


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> What regiment had the highest recorded casualty rate in a single battle and where was the battle?



unsure of unit but was it located at the mule shoe?


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> unsure of unit but was it located at the mule shoe?



No, but they did fight at the mule.


Hint: 85% casualty rate at this battle - southern soldiers


----------



## Resica

I'll guess Antietam. The regiment, I'd have to look on that one.


----------



## BassRaider

What regiment had the highest recorded casualty rate in a single battle and where was the battle? 





Resica said:


> I'll guess Antietam. The regiment, I'd have to look on that one.



Nope!

another hint: the union won this battle

Regiment ___________________

Battle ______________________

How many wrong answers/days before I give the answer?????


----------



## BassRaider

BassRaider said:


> What regiment had the highest recorded casualty rate in a single battle and where was the battle?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> another hint: the union won this battle
> 
> Regiment ___________________
> 
> Battle ______________________
> 
> How many wrong answers/days before I give the answer?????




OK, my bad. I should have worded my question correctly. So the answer is:
1st Texas Regiment:  lost 186 of the 226 engaged at Sharpsburg, a _casualty rate _of 82.3% percent. This staggering casualty rate was the highest suffered by any regiment, North or South, on a single day, during the entire war.
26st North Carolina Regiment:  suffered 72% _casualties_ out of the 820 engaged at Gettysburg.


----------



## westcobbdog

Name 4 or 5 CSA General Officers who died in the same battle and where did this occur?


----------



## Milkman

Franklin Tennessee 

I can name 3 who died needlessly 
Cleborne 
Gist
Granbury

I could name one that should have.  But I digress.


----------



## BassRaider

Milkman said:


> Franklin Tennessee
> 
> I can name 3 who died needlessly
> Cleborne
> Gist
> Granbury
> 
> I could name one that should have.  But I digress.



Also, Adams & Strahl
All were brigadier generals except Cleborne, who was a major general.
note: Gen John Carter was wounded and died about 10 days later.


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> Also, Adams & Strahl
> All were brigadier generals except Cleborne, who was a major general.
> note: Gen John Carter was wounded and died about 10 days later.



I think Carter was shot on his family farm or died there. 
Agree with Milk, the idjit Hood should have bought it instead....


----------



## Milkman

hood was Sherman’s best general.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Gent captured 11,000 yanks and around 10k long and small arms along with 73 cannon with a few strategic moves. Who did this and where?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This Gent captured 11,000 yanks and around 10k long and small arms along with 73 cannon with a few strategic moves. Who did this and where?



I think you are referring to the activity at Harpers Ferry during September of 62. 
Lots of players but I think General Jackson got the credits


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I think you are referring to the activity at Harpers Ferry during September of 62.
> Lots of players but I think General Jackson got the credits



I agree with Mr. Marvin.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I agree with Mr. Marvin.



Jackson prolly got too much credit overall considering all the direct orders he did not exactly closely follow or times he delayed or did things his way like attacking fortified yank positions without any sort of recon first. Maybe South Mountain comes to mind.


----------



## Milkman

I have read several books that detailed the 7 days events when Gen Lee first took charge of the ANV.  

From the accounts there Jackson didnt seem to be able to follow even the simplest orders.   Somehow he and RE Lee came to understand each other and work together.


----------



## BassRaider

Who said this:
"I hate newspapermen. They come into camp and pick up their camp rumors and print them as facts. I regard them as spies, which, in truth, they are. If I killed them all there would be news from He..ll before breakfast."


----------



## westcobbdog

Uncle Billy.


----------



## westcobbdog

What Yank was so impressed at the pomp of his surrender of the US Armory at Augusta Ga at wars inception that he later joined the Southern cause?  He was a Union Captain when he surrendered.


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> Uncle Billy.


Correct


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> What Yank was so impressed at the pomp of his surrender of the US Armory at Augusta Ga at wars inception that he later joined the Southern cause?  He was a Union Captain when he surrendered.



A Union Captain = a Southern Colonel, soon a General. 
Arnold Elzey


----------



## westcobbdog

that's it Raider. Your up.


----------



## westcobbdog

Who was the only man on both sides to hold the rank of Rear Admiral and Brig General at the same time?


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> Who was the only man on both sides to hold the rank of Rear Admiral and Brig General at the same time?




Raphael Semmes (CSA)


----------



## westcobbdog

correct, and what ship did he man that dealt so much destruction to the unions maritime efforts?


----------



## westcobbdog

And apprx how many confirmed yank ships did he capture?


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> correct, and what ship did he man that dealt so much destruction to the unions maritime efforts?



CSS Alabama credited with 65 ships captured/destroyed.


----------



## BassRaider

What was the name of the person who lost 5 sons during the civil war and where was she from?


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> What was the name of the person who lost 5 sons during the civil war and where was she from?



Better drop a hint or two.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Brigade Commander was the first of his kind to die in the war,  killed in action in Va leading his boys, the 7th and 8th Ga. 
He has a County in Ga named for him. This County was formerly named for a fella who turned out to have yankee leanings and therefore the County name was changed to this Rebs name.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This Brigade Commander was the first of his kind to die in the war,  killed in action in Va leading his boys, the 7th and 8th Ga.
> He has a County in Ga named for him. This County was formerly named for a fella who turned out to have yankee leanings and therefore the County name was changed to this Rebs name.



Well I don’t live as close as you do to the place.  I don’t know the two fellas first names but I think you are talking about Bartow County that was called Cass before.


----------



## westcobbdog

That's it Milk.


----------



## BassRaider

What was the name of the person who lost 5 sons during the civil war and where was she from?


westcobbdog said:


> Better drop a hint or two.



Glad to be able to stump the panel.

The answer is: Lydia Bixby - Boston, MA
A little controversy involved.


----------



## BassRaider

What was the nickname of Maj. Gen. William L. Jackson?


----------



## westcobbdog

Mudwall?

Who shot the yank Col. Elmer Ellsworth early in the war?


----------



## westcobbdog

While we wait on Bass to confirm above here's another nickname question...why was CSA Brig William Smith of Va called "extra Billy"?


----------



## westcobbdog

One more...what CSA general was known as "Seminole"?


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> Mudwall?  Correct
> 
> Who shot the yank Col. Elmer Ellsworth early in the war?


 James Jackson (1st Confederate Flag controversy?)


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> While we wait on Bass to confirm above here's another nickname question...why was CSA Brig William Smith of Va called "extra Billy"?



Known nationally as “Extra Billy” because of his prewar penchant for finding loopholes in government postal contracts to gain extra money for his stagecoach lines.


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> One more...what CSA general was known as "Seminole"?



This was easy since I'm from the area he was born.
Kirby Smith


----------



## BassRaider

Time to let others pitch in!


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> James Jackson (1st Confederate Flag controversy?)



No I was thinking of the good reb inkeeper who did not appreciate some yank storming his inn to tear down his reb flag early in the war.


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> This was easy since I'm from the area he was born.
> Kirby Smith



Edmund K Smith, that’s it.


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> Known nationally as “Extra Billy” because of his prewar penchant for finding loopholes in government postal contracts to gain extra money for his stagecoach lines.



That’s him and late war he proved to be incredibly thorough in every detail from what I have read about him.


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> Known nationally as “Extra Billy” because of his prewar penchant for finding loopholes in government postal contracts to gain extra money for his stagecoach lines.



Yep and he started a daily mail route from DC to Milledgeville,the then Capital of Ga.


----------



## westcobbdog

What was RE Lee’s early nickname given by some, King of what?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> What was RE Lee’s early nickname given by some, King of what?



King of spades. His engineering background led him to have the men dig trenches.


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> No I was thinking of the good reb inkeeper who did not appreciate some yank storming his inn to tear down his reb flag early in the war.



James W Jackson was the innkeeper


----------



## BassRaider

Where was the last land battle of the war?


----------



## Milkman

BassRaider said:


> Where was the last land battle of the war?



Arizona I think


----------



## BassRaider

Milkman said:


> Arizona I think



wrong state


----------



## BassRaider

BassRaider said:


> Where was the last land battle of the war?





Milkman said:


> Arizona I think



Picacho Pass, AZ was the farthest west battle.

The last land battle was Palmetto Ranch, Brownsville, Texas


----------



## westcobbdog

This Gent with Ga. ties wore his slippers late in this battle and basically saved the ANV with his actions.


----------



## JSnake

Longstreet @ Antietam? 

In other news, I'm reading "Confederate Goliath" by Rod Gragg. Details the defense of Wilmington and Fort Fisher. Enjoying it so far...I've never been to Wilmington, might have to make a trip.


----------



## westcobbdog

JSnake said:


> Longstreet @ Antietam?
> 
> In other news, I'm reading "Confederate Goliath" by Rod Gragg. Details the defense of Wilmington and Fort Fisher. Enjoying it so far...I've never been to Wilmington, might have to make a trip.



That is correct. The best defensive position in Lee's main line held by Hill's men suddenly pulled out of line ( after cutting down many yankees ) leaving a big void. Hordes of blue bellies went for it and Ol' Pete directed the artillery and gave them canister with help from Jebs bro in law, Cap or Col. Cooke, who hit the horde in flank, basically saving Lee's Army.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Gent accepted leadership of Jackson’s Stonewall Brigade after he was mortally wounded at Chancellorsville. 
Who was he and what unusual prior history did he have with Ol Jack, his former VMI professor?


----------



## JustUs4All

Was that Tom Fool's student who had challenged the professor to a duel?  Can't remember the name though.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Was that Tom Fool's student who had challenged the professor to a duel?  Can't remember the name though.



you are close..


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

If your ever near Chattanooga, go by Chickamauga Battlefield visitors center and look at the large display of civil war rifles there. Largest display I've ever seen of these kind of rifles. Dave


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> This Gent accepted leadership of Jackson’s Stonewall Brigade after he was mortally wounded at Chancellorsville.
> Who was he and what unusual prior history did he have with Ol Jack, his former VMI professor?




Richard Ewell


----------



## JSnake

Blairsville-Dave said:


> If your ever near Chattanooga, go by Chickamauga Battlefield visitors center and look at the large display of civil war rifles there. Largest display I've ever seen of these kind of rifles. Dave



The battlefield itself is a pretty great place to visit as well


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> Richard Ewell



Not Old Baldy, but good guess. 

Hint. The troops called him Stonewall Jim


----------



## westcobbdog

Blairsville-Dave said:


> If your ever near Chattanooga, go by Chickamauga Battlefield visitors center and look at the large display of civil war rifles there. Largest display I've ever seen of these kind of rifles. Dave



I need to go there again, it’s been a long time.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here’s another:

The Reb General was a warhorse for Robert E Lee then was transferred South and worked under Bragg, long enough to learn Bragg was a bit inept. After being critical of Bragg ( who was Jeff Davis’ buddy) he was essentially released from leadership and rejoined the Southern cause late in the war near the very end.
He was pretty good at Math, too.


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> Here’s another:
> 
> The Reb General was a warhorse for Robert E Lee then was transferred South and worked under Bragg, long enough to learn Bragg was a bit inept. After being critical of Bragg ( who was Jeff Davis’ buddy) he was essentially released from leadership and rejoined the Southern cause late in the war near the very end.
> He was pretty good at Math, too.




Lt Gen Daniel Harvey Hill


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> This Gent accepted leadership of Jackson’s Stonewall Brigade after he was mortally wounded at Chancellorsville.
> Who was he and what unusual prior history did he have with Ol Jack, his former VMI professor?



James A Walker
At VMI, cadet Walker thought Jackson was questioning his integrity and challenged Jackson to a duel. He was court-martialed and expelled from school.


----------



## westcobbdog

Alright Bass you got a 2 fer. 

You on now on the clock for next question.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Reb took a bullet in the cheek and lost some teeth as it passed thru but no further damage as the shot passed thru his open mouth in the invasion of KY.


----------



## westcobbdog

The man mentioned above later died at Franklin where Hood ordered many of the South’s finest men to their slaughter, charging much further than the charge at Gettysburg and with much less artillery support against a well entrenched enemy.


----------



## BassRaider

Stumped


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> The man mentioned above later died at Franklin where Hood ordered many of the South’s finest men to their slaughter, charging much further than the charge at Gettysburg and with much less artillery support against a well entrenched enemy.



Good to see the thread alive again

I figure you are talking about Gen Patrick Cleburne


----------



## BassRaider

Was reading about the generals killed at Franklin earlier and failed to make the connection.


----------



## BassRaider

My turn:

Name the only 2 people were convicted of war crimes during the civil war. Name them.


----------



## JustUs4All

Wirz at Andersonville was one but I believe he was convicted in error.


----------



## BassRaider

BassRaider said:


> My turn:
> 
> Name the only 2 people were convicted of war crimes during the civil war. Name them.





JustUs4All said:


> Wirz at Andersonville was one but I believe he was convicted in error.



Captain Henry Wirz is one and the other is ___________________.


----------



## BassRaider

No takers?

#2 was Champ Ferguson. He was a Confederate guerilla. He claimed to have killed over 100 Union soldiers and pro-Union civilians.


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> Was reading about the generals killed at Franklin earlier and failed to make the connection.





BassRaider said:


> My turn:
> 
> Name the only 2 people were convicted of war crimes during the civil war. Name them.



Had not ever heard of the Champ fella.
A third would have been the CSA Commissary General who was a CSA General but died before wars end...name escapes me for now.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Good to see the thread alive again
> 
> I figure you are talking about Gen Patrick Cleburne


Correct as usual Milk.


----------



## Milkman

Who was the reb aimed at and hit by a 3 inch solid shot from  from Yank artillery a half mile away


----------



## JustUs4All

That would be Bishop Polk.  He was initially interred in Augusta.


----------



## Milkman

True dat Jim.


----------



## JustUs4All

Another Southern fellow was killed over around Atlanta about a month later and buried in Augusta on the hill at Augusta State University.  He had an unusual nick name.  What was it?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Another Southern fellow was killed over around Atlanta about a month later and buried in Augusta on the hill at Aususta State University.  He had an unusual nick name.  What was it?



I wasn’t familiar with this guy Jim. I had to google to get the answer. He was from over in your neck of the woods. 

Maybe someone else knows without google.


----------



## JustUs4All

He is one of the four generals on the Monument to the war dead on Broad Street in Augusta. 

Off topic sort of, but interesting:
The generals are towered over by the carving of one ordinary soldier at the top of the spire which was carved in the likeness a local South Carolina fellow.  As a young man he went to the gold fields in California but returned home.  During the War he was captured and swam to safety from Point Lookout POW camp.  Was later captured again and escaped from the Elmira POW camp getting back to his regiment.  When Lee decided to surrender at Appomattox CH, this fellow decided not to, so he walked home with his rifle.  He is buried in N. Augusta.


----------



## westcobbdog

Another hint please.


----------



## JustUs4All

Like many, he fought with distinction in the Seminole and Mexican conflicts.  In those conflicts he received many wounds.  He was a Commandant of Cadets at the US Military Academy.

The second sentence above is a direct hint to his nickname.


----------



## BassRaider

William Walker

Sergeant Berry Benson is the soldier that you gave as the side note.


----------



## JustUs4All

That is his name, W.H.T. Walker of Augusta, GA, but the question was what was his nickname.


----------



## BassRaider

Fighting Billy

Out of town next week and hope to see some good trivia questions when I return.


----------



## JustUs4All

More research will be required.  His nickname has to do with the number of wounds the fellow suffered in service.

Besides "Fighting" belonged to Fighting Joe Hooker who, in spite of the reputation, could be enticed into a fight only with great difficulty when he commanded the army in the Wilderness of Virginia.


----------



## JustUs4All

Probably drug this out long enough.  General Walker was nick named shot pouch because of all of his prior wounds.


----------



## JustUs4All

I guess it is still my turn.

Who is said to have fired the first shot at Ft Sumpter and what was the target of the last shot he ever fired?


----------



## BassRaider

Lt Henry Farley fired a 10" round over the fort from Fort Johnson. The last shot knocked the flagpole down. Not sure if Farley fired that shot.
Many credit the first shot to Edmund Ruffin.


----------



## JustUs4All

Ruffin is the fellow I had in mind.  The target of Mr. Ruffin's final shot was his own head.


----------



## westcobbdog

Ruffin is who I have have read fired the first shot but with literally thousands of bloodthirsty Rebs facing off around the harbor vs Fort Sumter who knows for sure? Even the politician Chestnut tried to negotiate with the yanks without the Commanding Generals consent. Must have been a wild scene.


----------



## JustUs4All

It must have been.  

Along the same lines, some credit another batch of young folks in SC with firing the first shots of the War.  The shots were definitely fired.  The argument as to whether they were the first of the War is a technical one.  

Who fired them and what was fired at?


----------



## westcobbdog

Guessing some SC militia fired on a Federal garrison or troops. 

Hers another to ponder:

This CSA General from Ga was one of 4 total General Officers in the US Army in 1860. 
Prior to that year he had fought in the War of 1812 and later vs the Mexicans. 
His Dad was also a General and Revolutionary War hero.


----------



## BassRaider

David "Bengal Tiger" Twiggs


----------



## JustUs4All

Didn't he surrender the arsenal in Texas before resigning his US commission.?


----------



## BassRaider

Not sure before/after but was considered a traitor. He went with his state


----------



## BassRaider

Since we're dealing with GA generals:
He was a lawyer, then politician before the war and was once considered for CSA president. He was wounded at Antietam.
Who is it?


----------



## JustUs4All

Probably Toombs.  If he was wounded at Antietam it must have been slight.


----------



## westcobbdog

Gen Twiggs it is.


----------



## JustUs4All

Now for those young fellows who fires their artillary at the Yanks before the firing on Ft Sumpter -- Who done it?


----------



## JustUs4All

OK, it happened a couple of weeks before Ft Sumpter was bombarded.  It was a batch of cadets from the Citadel.  They were posted on Morris Island just off Charleston Harbor. They fired on the Star of the West, a civilian ship but she was carrying troops and supplies with the intent to supply and reinforce the garrison at  Ft. Sumpter.


----------



## BassRaider

In 1863, the government passed a law drafting men into the army. A man could avoid the draft by paying $300 to hire someone to take his place. Who did A. Lincoln hire as his substitution and how much did he pay?


----------



## BassRaider

Bump!

In 1863, the government passed a law drafting men into the army. A man could avoid the draft by paying $300 to hire someone to take his place. Who did A. Lincoln hire as his substitution and how much did he pay?


----------



## Milkman

BassRaider said:


> Bump!
> 
> In 1863, the government passed a law drafting men into the army. A man could avoid the draft by paying $300 to hire someone to take his place. Who did A. Lincoln hire as his substitution and how much did he pay?



Gotta admit I never read about this bit of trivia before. I googled and read up on it. Maybe someone else knows without having to look it up.

I will share part of the answer. According to the google story Lincoln paid the guy an extra $200 total of $500.


----------



## JustUs4All

I knew that Lincoln paid a substitute, but I don't know his name.


----------



## BassRaider

Milk - correct on the amount.
I also did not know the guys name until I was reading a book about the Army of the Potomac


----------



## BassRaider

Okay then, since no one knows the answer other than Milkman, it's time for the reveal. Drum roll: Lincoln's sub was John Summerfield Staples @$500.


----------



## westcobbdog

This CSA General was in Longstreets Class at West Point and spent around 20 years in the US Army before the war broke out. He was a Georgian by birth. 
He was censored a few times by the high command and therefore worked in multiple theatres.


----------



## BassRaider

Lafayette McLaws


----------



## JustUs4All

On a side note, Gen McLaws was the first Col. of the 10th GA in which the boys from Thomson in what was then Columbia County formed Company F.


----------



## Milkman

While talking McClaws .......

No Googling now......

What happened and when did his fall from grace occur?


----------



## westcobbdog

I think McLaws was prolly habitually slow to act but tactically sound.


----------



## JustUs4All

He got on the wrong side of Longstreet in the Bragg affair during the siege of Chattanooga by supporting Bragg.  Thereafter Longstreet was detached for the operation at Knoxville.  McLaws boys attacked a fort there and had a devil of a time as it was winter the ground was slick, they had not planned for the trip wires that were in place nor had they brought scaling ladders.  They failed in mounting the walls and took a licking.  For that action or some other at Knoxville, Longstreet brought charges against McLaws.  The subsequent Court Marshal cleared him but Longstreet had it in for him thereafter.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> He got on the wrong side of Longstreet in the Bragg affair during the siege of Chattanooga by supporting Bragg.  Thereafter Longstreet was detached for the operation at Knoxville.  McLaws boys attacked a fort there and had a devil of a time as it was winter the ground was slick, they had not planned for the trip wires that were in place nor had they brought scaling ladders.  They failed in mounting the walls and took a licking.  For that action or some other at Knoxville, Longstreet brought charges against McLaws.  The subsequent Court Marshal cleared him but Longstreet had it in for him thereafter.



I knew you would know


----------



## Milkman

Here is one in riddle format. This is regarding the fight in the east fairly early in the war.

What happened to whom that caused a Confederate officer formerly used in an advisory position to be reassigned into a prominent position?

Name the people and what happened.


----------



## JustUs4All

My guess would be that at Seven Pines Joe Johnston got himself shot and R.E. Lee promoted.


----------



## BassRaider

That would make the 2nd time Joe was replaced by Lee. 1st time replaced as commander of the VA militia and the 2nd time as commander of the regular Army.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> My guess would be that at Seven Pines Joe Johnston got himself shot and R.E. Lee promoted.


Right as usual Jim.

Did I tell you about our upcoming program about Confederate Irish?


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes, I am on the upcoming attractions email list.


----------



## JustUs4All

One of my favorites (I hope I haven't used it too recently).  Many men from VMI fought in the War and for better or worse dd a lot of damage to the Yanks.  Four other notable items from VMI did the same.  Can you describe them?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> One of my favorites (I hope I haven't used it too recently).  Many men from VMI fought in the War and for better or worse dd a lot of damage to the Yanks.  Four other notable items from VMI did the same.  Can you describe them?



Would these 4 items be nick named after the four gospels?


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes.  I was looking over the VMI website yesterday.  A couple of years ago they had them remounted on aluminum carriages like most of the display canon are now for longevity purposes.  They had the carriages painted in the original red.  I knew that they were 6 pounders but I did not know that they had been cast lighter than standard to make it easier for the cadets to move them around. 

I really need to stop by there and look at something that Jackson commanded for years and Pender used on Henry House Hill at 1st Manassas.


----------



## Milkman

I haven’t read about this recently but wasn’t Pender a minister who named the guns ?
Was he on staff at VMI before the war?


----------



## JustUs4All

Pender was a minister and  named the guns but he did not teach at VMI.  He was a minister in Lexington and was elected capt. of the Rockbridge Artillery that was formed in Lexington and the four guns formed the battery for the Rockbridge Artillery.


----------



## westcobbdog

Gen Pender was wounded at Gettysburg and died on the retreat from there if memory serves.


----------



## westcobbdog

Speaking of Ministers this one married my GG Granfather who fought with the 63rd and 66th Ga inf. This man pre war was a politician born in Stewart Co Ga and later fought with the ANV, eventually making Brig General. After the war of yankee aggression this gent entered the Ministry.


----------



## BassRaider

I know the answer but will let others try. 
note: he fought in most of the major battles and was wounded at least 5 times. There is also a county named for him.


----------



## westcobbdog

Brig Gen Clement Evans it is.


----------



## westcobbdog

This CSA General was a former astronomer.


----------



## JustUs4All

Don't know unless it was Albert Pike, he did about everything else.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Don't know unless it was Albert Pike, he did about everything else.



Pike was an interesting character and generally mistrusted by many because he was from Mass, i think. Its not Pike but a Southerner who did good work at Petersburg and wore a hat most times.


----------



## BassRaider

Maj Gen Ormsby Mitchel. 
He also ordered the "The Great Locomotive Chase" (Andrew's Raid).


----------



## JustUs4All

I think westcobbdawg was looking for a general on the Confederate side.


----------



## BassRaider

Charles Venable


----------



## westcobbdog

Gen. Maxey Gregg was the man.

Bass if u want a good read on the amazing story that was the Andrews raid read Russell Bonds “Stealing the General” as it’s an awesome book. One of my clients relatives was a yank named Wollam who was a raider and in the book after capture escaped captivity multiple times, the last time taking the hooch all the way to the Gulf to find safety with the yankee fleet.


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> Gen. Maxey Gregg was the man.
> 
> Bass if u want a good read on the amazing story that was the Andrews raid read Russell Bonds “Stealing the General” as it’s an awesome book. One of my clients relatives was a yank named Wollam who was a raider and in the book after capture escaped captivity multiple times, the last time taking the hooch all the way to the Gulf to find safety with the yankee fleet.



Already read and plan to reread. Thanks.


----------



## westcobbdog

This CSA General was born near Rome Ga. It was said his men shied away from enemy artillery fire.


----------



## Milkman

General Stand Waite was born there but I don’t ever remember reading that about his men.


----------



## westcobbdog

Yep he’s the man. His men were Indians and did not care for artillery directed their way.
He was one of the very last to surrender to the yankees.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Yep he’s the man. His men were Indians and did not care for artillery directed their way.
> He was one of the very last to surrender to the yankees.



I suspect most of us would not be fond of artillery aimed at us. And I’m Irish not Cherokee ?


----------



## westcobbdog

This yank is on the $1000 bill, one sold for 2m recently.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> I suspect most of us would not be fond of artillery aimed at us. And I’m Irish not Cherokee ?



I am a mixture of both, Irish and Cherokee, with a little highland Scot mix in for good measure.

We don't care for artillery fire to be directed at us either.


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> This yank is on the $1000 bill, one sold for 2m recently.



Gen Meade
btw: "Stealing the General" was better the 2nd time around.


----------



## BassRaider

Who said it?
This person described his military career as "had a good many bloody struggles with the musquetoes."


----------



## westcobbdog

nother hint needed.


----------



## BassRaider

West, I figured you if anyone would get this? He is in the book you recommended.
Hint: politician that was heavenly involved during the War.


----------



## BassRaider

Stumped the panel, times up!
The answer is Abe Lincoln


----------



## westcobbdog

Right before Bragg was gone from command this fiery gent told him he would not be accepting any more orders from him and would not be facing arrest or charges for that. He also told him if their paths should cross another day that Braggs life’s would be imperiled.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Right before Bragg was gone from command this fiery gent told him he would not be accepting any more orders from him and would not be facing arrest or charges for that. He also told him if their paths should cross another day that Braggs life’s would be imperiled.



If I remember correctly that was our General Nathan Bedford Forrest.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> If I remember correctly that was our General Nathan Bedford Forrest.


That’s him Milk.


----------



## westcobbdog

This yank spent an extra year at West Point for pointing a bayonet at a Southerner.


----------



## BassRaider

Emory Upton


----------



## westcobbdog

not Mr U, whomever that is!  Think smaller gent very tenacious wanting to burn down every crop and home he came across.....


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This yank spent an extra year at West Point for pointing a bayonet at a Southerner.



Sounds like the Union terrorist known as Little Phil. 

Union General Phillip Sheridan


----------



## BassRaider

While at West Point Upton fought a duel with fellow Cadet Wade Hampton Gibbes of South Carolina using swords.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Sounds like the Union terrorist known as Little Phil.
> 
> Union General Phillip Sheridan


Yep Sheridan it is. He hated Southerners.


----------



## Milkman

No google searches allowed. 

Name the Union commanding General at first Manassas. 

For extra points name the person who first referred to General T J Jackson as Stonewall.


----------



## Milkman

Nothing to do with our game. Just wanted to share it. This link is to a thread at a forum I am a member of. It’s about a drum returned to Georgia 52 years after the war. 


https://civilwartalk.com/threads/act-of-kindness-drum-returned-52-years-later.141357/


----------



## westcobbdog

very cool story and drum. I was in front of the Washington County Historical Society Museum last week, noticed it was only open a few days/ hours a week.


----------



## JustUs4All

I am going to try McDowell & Bee.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> I am going to try McDowell & Bee.



Correct and correct. !!!!!


----------



## JustUs4All

Good.  Do you have an opinion as to whether Bee was complimenting Jackson or criticizing him?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Good.  Do you have an opinion as to whether Bee was complimenting Jackson or criticizing him?



If he was quoted properly it was a compliment. He is quoted as ending the statement by telling his troops to rally on the Virginians.


----------



## JustUs4All

I would like to think that as it makes a better story. As for Jackson it really does not matter.  He performed well enough to turn the course of the battle no matter what Gen. Bee thought.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> I would like to think that as it makes a better story. As for Jackson it really does not matter.  He performed well enough to turn the course of the battle no matter what Gen. Bee thought.



Whether by luck or skill Jackson did prevail that day and others. 

I have read some accounts of the 7 days battles when RE Lee was put in command. If what I read was accurate it appears Jackson was not as brilliant during that campaign.


----------



## JustUs4All

I think that not wanting to work on Sunday was the start of it.  My grandparents were great believers in that.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Whether by luck or skill Jackson did prevail that day and others.
> 
> I have read some accounts of the 7 days battles when RE Lee was put in command. If what I read was accurate it appears Jackson was not as brilliant during that campaign.



I have read some of this same sentiment too. Jackson was probably stubborn and did not always act on or follow orders.


----------



## westcobbdog

What did the yank Burnside invent?


----------



## JustUs4All

Don't know that he invented them but I have heard that side burns got the name from the mutton chop style facial decoration that Mr. Burnside sported.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Don't know that he invented them but I have heard that side burns got the name from the mutton chop style facial decoration that Mr. Burnside sported.



Good point on the side burns, but he invented something rather useful and nearly hit it big.


----------



## westcobbdog

Was working near Dalton a few days ago and stopped by Resaca, Ga.
My GG Grandfather, Francis Stone, fought there and was nearly captured when Little Joe Wheeler pulled back his remaining Cavalry rear guard without a promised word or notice. Leaving a few hundred Rebs of the 66th Ga. to fend for themselves. By that time yanks were on 3 sides of them and there were plenty of them. The Rebs formed two files and marched for the rear asap shooting as they fought there way out. They barely escaped capture and were pretty hot at Gen Wheeler.
Saw a sign for a Confederate Cemetery so I followed it. Turns out a girl named Jane Green lived at or nearby the Resaca battlefield and afterwards witnessed and was horrified at so many half buried or poorly buried Rebs, mostly unidentified.
She was appalled at the sight and had the idea for a Cemetery. Her Dad gave her 2.5 acres for a Cemetery to properly honor these men and she then appeared before the Ga Legislature asking for $500 in State funds for this purpose.
She is likely the first women ( 1866 ) to appear on her own accord before that body.
Instead of $500 she was awarded $3500 and additionally tasked with recovering and removing many more Confederate dead at the nearby Chickamauga battlefield. These men were moved to Marietta's Confederate Cemetery.


----------



## Milkman

Good stuff.

  Was your ancestor in the 66th drafted?
I had a gg grandpa in the 66th that took sick in Dec of 63 while camped at Dalton. He was moved to Kingston and died there in Jan of 64. Based on veterans affidavits from his widows pension application he is buried at the Confederate cemetery there. 249 unknowns in that cemetery.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Was your ancestor in the 66th drafted?
> I had a gg grandpa in the 66th that took sick in Dec of 63 while camped at Dalton. He was moved to Kingston and died there in Jan of 64. Based on veterans affidavits from his widows pension application he is buried at the Confederate cemetery there. 249 unknowns in that cemetery.



Cool, I have not noticed a Reb Cemetery in Kingston, will have to check it out. My GG Grandfathers bro was also in the 66th. Their 3rd brother was in another unit and also survived the war. He married a girl named Reynolds and is buried in their family plot behind an antebellum home in Kingston. Recently I went to do a little work on his then overgrown grave ( found it on find a grave ) and the old man ( close to 90 ) who owns this sweet property told me back in the day he knew an old old lady in Kingston who new my descendant, saying my relative ran a store in Kingston and everyone referred to him as Captain Stone. Think he was a CSA private and liked being called captain!


----------



## westcobbdog

Milk have you read "Under the Stars and Bars"? This is the story of the Oglethorpe's, men of the former 63rd made into the 66th Ga Inf Regt. 
My GG Grandad was run down with bloody feet late war and would likely have been captured had he not found a spare horse to catch a lift. He came across some yankee blankets and piled them up on the horse, then came across some pots and pans, asking his commander shall I grab some of these for our unit? Gen Forrest was nearby, heard this and ripped him a new one thinking he was a slacker, telling him " you have a d*** sight more than you are entitled to now".


----------



## Milkman

No to the book. I will look for it. 

The Confederate cemetery is part of the city cemetery. It’s on a hillside on the south side of town. All graves are marked with the inscription UNKNOWN


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> Good point on the side burns, but he invented something rather useful and nearly hit it big.



He developed a breech loading rifle


----------



## Resica

My dad has a Burnsides. I'll get a pic of it.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> He developed a breech loading rifle


But a glitch or his personality kept It from being ordered in big numbers.


----------



## westcobbdog

This yankee Gen Officer announced Lincoln an imbecile and the country would be better off with a Dictator in charge. Not long afterward Burnside was removed from command and this person next man up to lead the Army of the Potomac.


----------



## JustUs4All

Pope followed Burnside.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This yankee Gen Officer announced Lincoln an imbecile and the country would be better off with a Dictator in charge. Not long afterward Burnside was removed from command and this person next man up to lead the Army of the Potomac.



I think Joe Hooker was Lincoln’s flavor of the month between Burside and Meade


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I think Joe Hooker was Lincoln’s flavor of the month between Burside and Meade


Mr F J Hooker ( as Lee references him ) it is. 
Lincoln was interesting in that FJ slammed him in the press and he ignored it and still promoted him, which was overall good for the South.


----------



## Milkman

I was a 13 year old who served faithfully under General Stonewall Jackson. I survived and died in around 1886. 

Who am I?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I was a 13 year old who served faithfully under General Stonewall Jackson. I survived and died in around 1886.
> 
> Who am I?



This one ain’t that tough if you read it carefully


----------



## BassRaider

No idea, assume it's either a drummer boy or servant?


----------



## Milkman

BassRaider said:


> No idea, assume it's either a drummer boy or servant?



Read my description again slowly


----------



## BassRaider

His horse, Little Sorrel?


----------



## Milkman

BassRaider said:


> His horse, Little Sorrel?



Little Sorrel it is.


----------



## westcobbdog

Which fella named Lee turned out to be a heck of Gen. leading Calvary


----------



## BassRaider

Fitz


----------



## BassRaider

This guy was the last surviving CSA major general. He also won the Legion of Honor. Also, what was his nickname?


----------



## westcobbdog

last survivor was maybe Lil Joe Wheeler?


----------



## BassRaider

Using Milk's words: "Read my description again slowly". There are 2 hints in my question.


----------



## BassRaider

Not Joe Wheeler(btw, was also a major general who died in 1900)
Hint #1: Major-General
Hint #2: won Legion of Honor
Hint #3: died 1913


----------



## westcobbdog

Better give a little more info...where was this gent from, what army was he in?


----------



## Milkman

I don’t know about that award ???  

 One major general who had a nickname was Mosby. Something like silver ghost. I don’t know how long he lived


----------



## BassRaider

This major general was in the CSA
The Legion of Honor is the highest French order of merit for military and civil merits.
His nickname was PoleCat


----------



## Milkman

BassRaider said:


> This major general was in the CSA
> The Legion of Honor is the highest French order of merit for military and civil merits.
> His nickname was PoleCat



So the award was probably after the war     ........
I have no clue


----------



## BassRaider

Prince Camille Armand Jules Marie de Polignac (Prince Polecat) was a French nobleman that was in the US when the war started. He sided with the South and fought in the western field as a Lt Col, the Brig Gen, then Major General. He fought in the Crimean War, Civil War, and the Franco-Prussian War. He was the last surviving CSA major general and died in 1913. He was also referred as the ’'Lafayette of the Confederacy". 
I have no date of the L of H - still searching.


----------



## westcobbdog

Interesting character, according to my Generals in Gray, he was in Central America when the war broke out and immediately offered his services to the Confederacy. Looks like his Father was president of the King of France’s council. He was for a time in the army in France and discharged from the French Army in 1859. Joined the Reb army as a Lt Colonel and served under among others Bragg. He must have realized Bragg was clueless but kept that to himself. He served with Dick Taylor in Louisiana ( fighting tigers) then went west in the Red River Campaign. Reb govt then sent him to Spain to lobby for assistance and he ran the blockade successfully. Before he could secure that countries help the war ended. Returning to France he led the 1st Division in the Franco Prussian war where he was awarded the Legion of Honor.


----------



## westcobbdog

Bout’ how many men could say they were General Officers in the Southern Confederacy?


----------



## BassRaider

If you're referring to "General" General, my guess would be 9.

Frank Buchanan (Admiral)
RE Lee
Kirby Smith
Joe Johnston
Sidney Johnston
John Hood
Sam Cooper
Braxton Bragg
Beauregard


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Bout’ how many men could say they were General Officers in the Southern Confederacy?



There were dozens. Many were politicians. If our side had more career military officers it may have made a difference.


----------



## BassRaider

My answer referred to the rank General. There were many Brig Gen, Major Gen. etc. The rank General (4 star) only included in my list. If others, I don't know.
Grant was the only Northern General? McClellan was a General-in-Chief for awhile.

However, if you're talking about all General ranks, my book says 425.


----------



## westcobbdog

425 it is Bass. I did not mean full General just every rank of Gen officer combined.


----------



## BassRaider

Of the 425 officers, how many were considered professional soldiers?
Bonus: how many were Naval officers?


----------



## westcobbdog

I would guess 250 pro's like little Joe Wheeler of Ga. and say 175 non pro's, ala Gen Gordon of Georgia. Sometimes its not what you know but who you know...but that is certainly not aimed at Gen Gordon, possibly the finest Soldier of his day who was not a career military man.


----------



## BassRaider

Per my source, 125 pros & 2 naval officers


----------



## westcobbdog

The CSA Brigadier was born in Milledgeville, Ga and went to school and engaged in business there, too. He was Captain of a militia co., the Baldwin Blues, and went to war as part of the 4th Ga. This unit joined the ANV after the 7 Days battles. This man made Brigadier in 1862 and went on to fight at Fredericksburg, Chancellorsville, Gettysburg, the Wilderness and Spotsylvania. He became one of the best young Brigadier Generals in the army. In 1864 he was killed instantly by a union sharpshooter supervising his men and is buried in Milledgeville.


----------



## westcobbdog

General Doles of Baldwin County is the man.

Can anybody name the man who was Georgia's most prominent "politically"
appointed Confederate General? He only lasted a few years in the field and quit that business, returning to politics and full time hating on Jeff Davis ( who I think appointed him ) at every turn. At the collapse of the Southern Confederacy he fled to Europe staying for more than a few years.


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> General Doles of Baldwin County is the man.
> 
> Can anybody name the man who was Georgia's most prominent "politically"
> appointed Confederate General? He only lasted a few years in the field and quit that business, returning to politics and full time hating on Jeff Davis ( who I think appointed him ) at every turn. At the collapse of the Southern Confederacy he fled to Europe staying for more than a few years.



Robert (Bob) Augustus Toombs. He was inclined to be at odds with his superiors maybe cause he just missed being elected president of the CS.


----------



## westcobbdog

That’s him.


----------



## westcobbdog

This CSA Brig General hailed from Wilkes County Ga. and fought with Longstreet. 
He died the second day at Gettysburg at Little Round Top


----------



## BassRaider

Paul Jones Semmes was wounded on second day (7/2) at Round Top Gettysburg but died on 7/10. In Columbus, he was captain of the Columbus Guars from '46 til '61.


----------



## JustUs4All

Wore a red turban when fighting I hear.  Lots of the Thomson boys (then Columbia County) 10th ga. were with him.


----------



## westcobbdog

That’s him, maybe the headgear was similar to Gen Hill and his red hunting shirt he wore in battle.


----------



## JustUs4All

I think Gen Semmes wore his so that he would be easy to find on the battlefield.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Georgia CSA General was from Camden County and rather well known.


----------



## westcobbdog

He was good buddies with Joe Johnston. 
Another hint was he allowed his 13 or 14 year old only Son to participate in a Cavalry charge at one of the last battles of the war, Bentonville. He Son was killed in that charge.


----------



## BassRaider

Was waiting for others to answer.
"Old Reliable" Joseph Hardee. He wrote _Rifle and Light Infantry Tactics_. Was considered as one of the better corps commanders like Jackson & Longstreet.


----------



## westcobbdog

That's him.


----------



## BassRaider

This captain fought for the Union at 1st Manassas, then resigned and fought with the CSA for the rest of the war and attained the rank of Brig General.
Who is he?


----------



## westcobbdog

This CSA General was from around the Cartersville area, I think his mansion still stands today.


----------



## westcobbdog

Brig General Pierce Manning Butler is the man.


----------



## westcobbdog

This CSA General was from around Augusta.


----------



## BassRaider

BassRaider said:


> This captain fought for the Union at 1st Manassas, then resigned and fought with the CSA for the rest of the war and attained the rank of Brig General.
> Who is he?



The answer is Frank Crawford Armstrong


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> The answer is Frank Crawford Armstrong



had no clue on that one, fascinating story for sure.


----------



## Milkman

I have a tough one. What significant event of the WBTS occurred on today’s date ??


----------



## westcobbdog

I see what you did there.....who declined to chance to fire the first shot at Sumter, later to become a CSA General Officer. I am asking cause I can’t remember who it was...


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> I see what you did there.....who declined to chance to fire the first shot at Sumter, later to become a CSA General Officer. I am asking cause I can’t remember who it was...




Roger Atkinson Pryor  
At 4:30 a.m. on April 12, 1861, Lt. Henry S. Farley, acting upon the command of Capt. George S. James, fired a single 10-inch mortar round from Fort Johnson. (James had offered the first shot to Roger Pryor, a noted Virginia secessionist, who declined, saying, "I could not fire the first gun of the war.")


----------



## westcobbdog

prolly a good move, blue bellies woulda fer sure burnt down his house.


----------



## westcobbdog

Who took it upon himself to row out to Sumter during a break in the firing asking the yanks to surrender? Politician first then turned CSA Gen and Politician.


----------



## westcobbdog

Louis Wigfall was the gent.


----------



## Milkman

Not a question or answer just a link to an interesting war related subject 

http://www.civilwarmed.org/facial-reconstruction/


----------



## westcobbdog

Oh man that's tough to look at, knowing how those men likely suffered severe physical and emotional pain the rest of their days.


----------



## JSnake

Interesting read. I'm betting those are pretty tame compared to a lot of the disfigured veterans of that war though.

As an aside, I found a book called "Cain at Gettysburg" while farting around at Goodwill with the wife. Decided to pick it up and read it - 100 pages in and not bad! It's a Killer Angels style book.


----------



## westcobbdog

Toss out a question or three Snake...


----------



## westcobbdog

This yank is said t have fired the first shot in defense of Fort Sumter and later invented a fine, orderly game. It is also said that he participated in more major “events” than any General Officer in either army.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This yank is said t have fired the first shot in defense of Fort Sumter and later invented a fine, orderly game. It is also said that he participated in more major “events” than any General Officer in either army.



That would be General Abner Doubleday. He is credited with inventing baseball


----------



## westcobbdog

been to Doubleday field in Cooperstown, pretty cool place to watch a game.


----------



## Milkman

Okay here is an easy one for any new students reading. 

Where was the battle above the clouds.


----------



## JustUs4All

jawja


----------



## westcobbdog

makes no sense to me how seasoned entrenched troops could be overwhelmed by a dress parade turned all out charge, or am I getting my battles confused?


----------



## JustUs4All

All part of the same battle.  The battle of Lookout Mountain (the Battle above the clouds) took place on the Conf left.  The part of the battle you are referring to occurred at the center on Missionary Ridge.  The confederates were poorly placed with rifle pits at the base of thr ridge and lines on top that were unable to engage the enemy below without firing into their comrads retreating from the rifle pits at the base.  Confusing orders were issued on both sides with the confederates unsure of whether their orders were to old the pits or retreat up the slope to their heaver lines.  The Yanks were unsure of whether they were to take the pits and hold them or continue the advance up the ridge.  The yanks in the attack realized that they were exposed in the rifle pits and needed to either retreat or advance.  Pretty much on their own they decided to advance.  There is a lot of thought that the Conf lines at the top were more near the crest than the military crest allowing the Yanks to advance over a good bit of ground unfired upon. Most of the army didn't like or trust Bragg and that played a great part in the battle.  Meanwhile, on the Conf right Pat Cleyborn held against Sherman at Tunnel Hill.


----------



## westcobbdog

Bragg was just an awful field General, Pat Cleburne or Joe Johnston were the men for that job.


----------



## westcobbdog

In the vein of inventing things, and prolly a repeat, what Reb invented a tent?


----------



## JustUs4All

Gen Sibley, tipi style.


----------



## rlittlejohn

Battle above the clouds is Lookout mountain overlooking Chattanooga.


----------



## Ruger#3

rlittlejohn said:


> Battle above the clouds is Lookout mountain overlooking Chattanooga.



Every time I drive through Chattanooga I visual that battle. Troops on the hillsides getting shelled by guns from the river.


----------



## Milkman

rlittlejohn said:


> Battle above the clouds is Lookout mountain overlooking Chattanooga.



Right you are. Pose a question for us.


----------



## Milkman

Ruger#3 said:


> Every time I drive through Chattanooga I visual that battle. Troops on the hillsides getting shelled by guns from the river.



Every time I drive through Chattanooga I have to go up to Point Park and take in that incredible view.


----------



## John Cooper

Milkman said:


> Every time I drive through Chattanooga I have to go up to Point Park and take in that incredible view.


I have been run out of Point Park on numerous occasions after dark, cause I hate to leave. Glad I live close as we go there 5-6 times a year just to walk and and take everything in.


----------



## westcobbdog

A man named Peter C Hains served the Union Army in the American Civil War.
What other war was he involved with, setting a record of sorts for the longest serving soldier.


----------



## JustUs4All

I would have to Google that one.  He would have to have been an officer if he actually served that long.  There was an old Yank at Gettysburg who had fought in the War of 1812 who joined the ranks and was wounded at the battle in 1863.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> A man named Peter C Hains served the Union Army in the American Civil War.
> What other war was he involved with, setting a record of sorts for the longest serving soldier.



I remember reading about the old guy at Gettysburg that Jim mentioned. My guess is he probably stayed in and fit in the Spanish American war in 1898 or maybe even WW1 in 1914 ???


----------



## westcobbdog

Yep it’s the American Civil War to WWI, he was a 76 yr old post commander in WWI.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Yep it’s the American Civil War to WWI, he was a 76 yr old post commander in WWI.



He served dang near as long as Douglas MacArther.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Reb made Brig General in 1862 at just 26 years old. He was from S Carolina.
He declared no yankee bullet could kill him, but a Southern bullet killed him by accident. Who was this boy warrior?


----------



## BassRaider

Micah Jenkins, killed at the Wilderness by friendly fire in 1864. Was with Longstreet who was also shot but survived.


----------



## westcobbdog

Yeah didn’t want to include old Pete to make it tougher. Old Pete survived.


----------



## BassRaider

Should be an easy one?
This general went to WP, fought against the Seminoles and in the Mexican War, and was "unreconstructured" to the end.


----------



## Al Medcalf

Jubal Early......Gen. Lee's "Bad old man"


----------



## BassRaider

Correct!
We grew up being told we were related. GM was an Early although never could confirm. Never pulled a "Pocahantas".


----------



## westcobbdog

This person was considered a war hero by some, and in 1884 he and his politician brother were both considered candidates for the Republican Presidential nomination.


----------



## BassRaider

I know the answer but will let someone chime in. Hint: monopolies & trust


----------



## Meriwether Mike

The red headed devil Sherman.


----------



## westcobbdog

Meriwether Mike said:


> The red headed devil Sherman.


The mercenary it is.


----------



## tgc

Who was the brother of my wife’s 3x great grandmother. Answer- James Longstreet. I guess that would make him,(James),my wife’s 3x great uncle.


----------



## JustUs4All

4th G-Uncle since there is no Grand Uncle as there is a Grand Father or Mother.


----------



## tgc

JustUs4All said:


> 4th G-Uncle since there is no Grand Uncle as there is a Grand Father or Mother.


Hmm, I see. Happy thanksgiving to all. The mentioned wife and I decided to have ribeyes for lunch. No NFL football though since we boycotted that.


----------



## JustUs4All

Congratulations on the boycott.  I have been at it since the first strike back in the 80s.


----------



## Milkman

I have both of y’all beat on the boycott and I ain’t even boycotting. Never been to an NFL game and don’t watch or listen either.


----------



## tgc

This is getting off subject in this part of the forum but somebody should do a poll.


----------



## Al Medcalf

I don't watch any THUGBALL.  Baseball fits in good with my lifestyle.  When coon season ends, spring training starts.  When coon season comes in, it's World Series time.


----------



## BassRaider

I watch the CFL & NFL and play fantasy football. To each is own. 
Now back to this thread!

How many Confederate state flags were there?


----------



## Milkman

I will venture 1 per state at a time, so 11


----------



## BassRaider

Milkman, 11 is incorrect. Just to be more specific, state flags during the war period. One hint, not all 11 states had a state flag at the time.


----------



## BassRaider

Okay, no takers. The answer is:
11 states, 15 state flags. AR no flag, AL had 2, SC &Tx had 3.
note: Stars & Bars was never a state flag


----------



## westcobbdog

What civil war action was fought near Smyrna as Joe J and the Rebs were retreating towards Atl? It was at or near a Mill.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Battle of Ruffs Mill


----------



## westcobbdog

Good one, story in todays Al Jazeera Constitution.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

I drive by the roadside plaque for Ruffs Mill on a regular basis. Hoping those who want to erase our history never pay any attention to them.


----------



## Milkman

Another mill in that vicinity was ravaged by the Dyanks. Roswell Mill was destroyed and 400 women kidnapped and sent to Dyankee land. A real act of “war” by the ? Sherman. 

Lots of information on the web. This was an AJC story

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.aj...roswell-women/ebQWVz2QcZo5jyGWoSLqrJ/amp.html


----------



## JustUs4All

It is one thing releasing prisoners of war 500 to 900 miles from their homes and letting them make their own way back to their homes.  It is another thing entirely doing counties and who were otherwise defenseless in a dire time.

Many were never heard from again.  Would that have surprised Sherman?  I think not.  That and a few other of his "acts of war" would have made it a pleasure for many to cut his throat if given the opportunity.


----------



## Milkman

Two Godly “old maid” sisters who were elderly but still teaching were my 3rd and 5th grade teachers in the mid 60s. 

 They gave me my first knowledge of the war. Their grandparents property was destroyed during the March to the Sea campaign. They heard first hand about the atrocities. 
I can say without hesitation that I firmly believe Miss Frances and Miss Annie Roberts hated WT Sherman more than Satan. ?


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Two Godly “old maid” sisters who were elderly but still teaching were my 3rd and 5th grade teachers in the mid 60s.
> 
> They gave me my first knowledge of the war. Their grandparents property was destroyed during the March to the Sea campaign. They heard first hand about the atrocities.
> I can say without hesitation that I firmly believe Miss Frances and Miss Annie Roberts hated WT Sherman more than Satan. ?



Dang those 2 Ladies would be known as haters today, which is sad. And they were just  telling the truth. I inherited a few books from my Grandma,circa 1900,  one by Emma LeConte and about being terrified of the yanks and occupation and dealing with them and another by the old lady who was from Decatur and wrote about the blue mercenaries in Decatur.


----------



## Resica

Howdy. Wasn't Cump the superintendent of LSU?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Howdy. Wasn't Cump the superintendent of LSU?



Well look what the cat dragged in. Howdy back at you. 
Yeah I think ole ? did that too.


----------



## westcobbdog

Sherman also worked some in some capacity in surveying around Marietta and Kennesaw Mtn some years before the war of yankee aggression which came in handy later.


----------



## Resica

It's been asked before but it's been awhile.  What Confederate General's Great Grandson was the first  American General killed in WW2?


----------



## Al Medcalf

Forrest?


----------



## Resica

Al Medcalf said:


> Forrest?



Forrest it is!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> It's been asked before but it's been awhile.  What Confederate General's Great Grandson was the first  American General killed in WW2?


 we have been doing this so long I have long forgotten many Q & A's!


----------



## JustUs4All

I am getting older faster than my brain can keep up, consequently lots of facts are harder to come up with than they once were.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> we have been doing this so long I have long forgotten many Q & A's!


 We have indeed. It has been very enjoyable.


JustUs4All said:


> I am getting older faster than my brain can keep up, consequently lots of facts are harder to come up with than they once were.



I'm with you on that Mr. Jim.


----------



## westcobbdog

Running out of yanks to shoot, but this one stumped for the sep of church and state in 75’. ( Jimmy Carter not correct answer)


----------



## westcobbdog

Ttt


----------



## BassRaider

1775 , 1875 or 1975?

T. Jefferson?


----------



## Resica

Another from the archives. What U.S. Army general that was a son of a Confederate Army general was killed in 1945 in the Pacific war?


----------



## BassRaider

Simon Buckner Jr.
side note: Senior was the 1st & last Confederate general to surrender their armies during the war.


----------



## Resica

What Confederate cavalry general was taxed with invading Pennsylvania and ransoming Chambersburg in the summer of 1864?


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> Simon Buckner Jr.
> side note: Senior was the 1st & last Confederate general to surrender their armies during the war.


In these parts they say it was the guy from Habersham County who gave it up at Kingston Ga....CSA Gen Wofford.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> What Confederate cavalry general was taxed with invading Pennsylvania and ransoming Chambersburg in the summer of 1864?





BassRaider said:


> 1775 , 1875 or 1975?
> 
> T. Jefferson?



keeping it in the context of the Civil War, it was 1875.


----------



## westcobbdog

Where in Ga was there a night bayonet charge on a battlefield vs the blue bellies?


----------



## BassRaider

To answer a couple of the above questions:
1.No clue who stumped for separation of C & S.
2. Wolffred surrendered at Kingston on May 12th; Buckner surrendered offically on June 2nd; Stain Waite surrendered  June 23rd
3. There was a bayonet charge at Chickamauga - don't know if at night.


----------



## westcobbdog

Grant when running for Prez in 1875. 

Picketts Mill in Paulding County, a few thousand yanks were trapped in a ravine at dark. The rebs heard their canteens rattling as they tried to slink away in the dark for their lines. Angry Rebs, who earlier read in newspapers the Union press said they were demoralized, and led by Gen Hiram Granbury of Tx, organized a bayonet charge on the yanks with devastating results. Hiram later died a hero charging the works at Franklin in Hoods poorly planned and poorly executed assault. Idjit gave the ok to attack more cannon than the Yankees had at Gettysburg and literally over ground twice as far as the Gettysburg attack. How did he expect that to work? 

Think Cherokee Indian and CSA Gen Stand Waite surrendered out West. Forgot he was the last of the last.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> In these parts they say it was the guy from Habersham County who gave it up at Kingston Ga....CSA Gen Wofford.


I like General Wofford


----------



## JustUs4All

You have reason to.


----------



## Milkman

Here’s a link to a good thread at another site I am a member at. It’s about Woffords Brigade at Gettysburg. 

https://civilwartalk.com/threads/ch...ds-brigade-at-gettysburg.128886/#post-1425133


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> You have reason to.



I do indeed, as well as you!! Love the 24th Georgia The men did great work!!


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Here’s a link to a good thread at another site I am a member at. It’s about Woffords Brigade at Gettysburg.
> 
> https://civilwartalk.com/threads/ch...ds-brigade-at-gettysburg.128886/#post-1425133



Thank you Mr. Marvin, I'll look at it soon.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resic u related to Gen Wodford or have a relative in the 24th Ga inf reg?


----------



## JustUs4All

I stopped by the Jackson Shrine (place where he passed) a few months ago.  Had a conversation with a Park Ranger who was interested in talking.  They are not covered up with visitors there.  He asked what outfits my family members were in.  I told him an he told me a story I did not know.  

He asked if I remembered the story about Lee at the Wilderness trying to lead the Texas boys into the center where Hill was holding on only with a battery of artillery. Lee responded Hurray for Texas! The Texas boys always move them! 
Well, he said, Woffard was the next line behind the Texans and Lee said the same thing to them a few minutes later.  My G-Uncle who was there with the 16th Ga said that as they approached the contested area orders were given to Hill's disorganized men to lie on the ground and Woffard's men charged right over them.


----------



## Milkman

I had a whole passel of kinfolk in the 24th. All the Jackson’s from the White/Habersham area are mine. Pvt. EC Jackson Co C was my G grandpa. My Mama’s grandpa.


----------



## Milkman

Jim the member who started that thread I linked to is the one you shared your ancestors journal with.  She hasn’t published her history of the 16th yet.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Resic u related to Gen Wodford or have a relative in the 24th Ga inf reg?



I have a ton in the 24th Georgia. Company's A and G if I remember correctly. Hyders, Parks, Meaders etc. Hall and Banks County. My GGG Grandfather was Captain of Co. A. I have a muster roll from him during the period of the Gettysburg campaign. Had it restored and framed several years back. Cost several thousands to do it but it was well worth it. My Hyders fought from beginning to end, 5  brothers. One was wounded at Chancellorsville( Moses), One was killed in the Valley with Early in Aug. of 1864. Custer hit them in northern Va. in the Shenandoah River(Guard Hill(I can't find him anywhere). My gg Grandfather William Taylor Hyder was captured at Farmville Va. at the end and sent to Pt. Lookout Md. foe several months. His other brother(James) was captured near Farmville and sent to the same place.

 One of my Meaders'( those pottery folks) relative was killed in the Wheatfield on July 2nd carry the company flag.

 We were around Richmond,at South Mountain in one the gaps(Crampton's Gap I believe),Sharpsburg, Fredericksburg behind the wall, Chancellorsville( Salem Church), Gettysburg in the Wheatfield, the Wilderness, Spotsylvania, North Anna, Cold Harbor, Petersburg and others. I know I've missed some. Never tire of speaking of those young men!!!  I wish I could have met them. 

  My Grandfather remembers Moses(Moke, his great uncle) and William(his grandfather) re living the battles in the living room. Said they always ended up crying. Not that long ago. I knew grandpa until I was 28 and he knew them, that's pretty close.


----------



## Resica

They'll never die as long as I remember them, honor them and think about them. Very proud of what they did as you guys are proud of yours. I also have  a  gg Grandfather who was a teenager in a Pennsylvania Cavalry unit and others from Ohio that I'm not familiar with. I'm proud of them too.


----------



## westcobbdog

This genealogical stuff gets addictive, you are lucky to know so much Resic.
I learned a few months ago the first Stone came over from England to Kittery Me.
Have a Daughter who flies and is going to do some gen research in Kittery Maine this week, pretty excited.

Resic who’s the one you can’t find or find info on?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> This genealogical stuff gets addictive, you are lucky to know so much Resic.
> I learned a few months ago the first Stone came over from England to Kittery Me.
> Have a Daughter who flies and is going to do some gen research in Kittery Maine this week, pretty excited.
> 
> Resic who’s the one you can’t find or find info on?



I can't find where Sgt. Adam Hyder is buried. According to info I've found they were hit by Custer crossing the north Fork of the Shenandoah near Front Royal Va. on Aug. 26th 1864( I think that was the date). the Confederates held the field after the Guard Hill skirmish. Maybe his body was sent to Georgia, maybe he floated down the river. I've looked at a lot of cemeteries up that way and never found him. Other 24th Georgia troops were buried in some of Northern Virginia cemeteries, maybe not him.

  Probably 15 years ago, I saw online where a woman bought a charcoal portrait of him at an auction near Atlanta. I offered to buy it and she declined. I asked if she'd just take a pic of it and send it to me. She couldn't do it for some reason. I'd love to have it. He was the oldest of the 5 Hyders that served in the 24th Georgia. My GG Grandfather was the youngest. He was only 16 when he joined up in 64.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> This genealogical stuff gets addictive, you are lucky to know so much Resic.
> I learned a few months ago the first Stone came over from England to Kittery Me.
> Have a Daughter who flies and is going to do some gen research in Kittery Maine this week, pretty excited.
> 
> Resic who’s the one you can’t find or find info on?


That's awesome to know that you guys came from Maine. The first of my Hyders landed in Philadelphia in 1729 (They came from Germany) and lived close to where I live now till 1745ish then moved south, first to Va., then western N.C. and east Tenn. Then in 1847 my direct line moved to North Georgia. Hall and Banks counties. Then they fought the Yankees. Then they fought the Germans and the Japanese.


----------



## westcobbdog

These men were likely the first in the history of war to deploy land mines in war  
and where were they first used?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> These men were likely the first in the history of war to deploy land mines in war
> and where were they first used?



Wasn't it around Yorktown? Gabriel Rains men?


----------



## westcobbdog

I was thinking land mines first deployed by the Rebs on th emarch to the sea


----------



## BassRaider

Interesting article of mines during the Civil War:
https://armyhistory.org/mine-warfare-in-the-civil-war/


----------



## JustUs4All

That was a very interesting article and I thought the author did a creditable job.  I wondered if the he was ever going to get around to the Yankee mine before Petersburg.  He did but missed commenting upon it's size.


----------



## westcobbdog

Cool article, gonna print that at work, it look like Yorktown was one of the first places to employ mines, ever. 
Interesting how the Confed Gov't tried to legislate this killer of men by specifying where it could be used, mostly in a more humane way.


----------



## westcobbdog

This CSA vessel had its named changed to the Virginia.


----------



## JustUs4All

The USS Merrimack became the CSS Virginia


----------



## westcobbdog

Yes she did.


----------



## JustUs4All

I believe they have a propeller shaft and some of her anchor chain outside the Museum of the Confederacy in Richmond.


----------



## westcobbdog

What was the name of the Reb Sea Raider that caused fear globally? 
And who was her Captain?


----------



## JustUs4All

Alabama - R Semmes 
Semmes was, I think, the only person to serve as an admiral and a general.


----------



## BassRaider

There was a Captain James Wadell on the Shenandoah and there was Raphael Semmes on the Alabama.


----------



## westcobbdog

The Bammy it is and Semmes was The Man.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Union Gen at wars inception got whipped in the first major land battle near Yorktown and was later deemed a scoundrel.


----------



## JustUs4All

Would that be McClelland?  Some of our local boys were at Dam no. 1 and saw action when he made first contact with Prince John.


----------



## westcobbdog

Nah he was a much nicer fella than this beast.


----------



## BassRaider

Major General William Farrar Smith at the siege of Yorktown during the Peninsula campaign?


----------



## JustUs4All

Was Butler there?  Now I gotta go look.


----------



## JustUs4All

Ah, yes, I was nearly a year late with my guess, influenced by my relatives having been there.  Surely nothing more important might have happened near there earlier.  LOL


----------



## westcobbdog

Butler was a beast and took the defeat at Big Bethel, the first real land battle in the war of yankee aggression.


----------



## trad bow

My fathers family took different sides during the war, sometimes even swapping sides. I do know one of my great uncles did that and was caught in Virginia after a battle and was recognized by a couple of North Carolina soldiers. He was pulled out of the prisoner ranks and hung. My mother has the information so I’ll try to write it all down today when I go check on her. 
This thread is great and really has peaked my desire to learn where my ancestors actually fought and some died


----------



## westcobbdog

Powerful story trad bow, tell us more sometime. 

On my Dad's side, his Mom had a GG Grandad who was a Brig CSA General and Jeff Davis' buddy in the class of 28' from West Point. History says he was more like Bragg than Bedford Forest, not real good. 
Gen Drayton commanded the land defenses at Port Royal vs his Bro Percival Drayton, an officer in the US Navy before the war and he stayed blue at seccession. They went head to head at Hilton Head and the defeat damaged the South badly, giving the blue bellies their first real toe hold around these parts.


----------



## Milkman

trad bow said:


> My fathers family took different sides during the war, sometimes even swapping sides. I do know one of my great uncles did that and was caught in Virginia after a battle and was recognized by a couple of North Carolina soldiers. He was pulled out of the prisoner ranks and hung. My mother has the information so I’ll try to write it all down today when I go check on her.
> This thread is great and really has peaked my desire to learn where my ancestors actually fought and some died



Very interesting. ItS good that we try to learn about and identify with those who had those hard decisions to make then. It’s hard to imagine leaving home and family like they did.


----------



## westcobbdog

In 1834 a low country plantation home called The Blessing was built outside Cola SC. 
Later a man was hunting there, had an accident and spent a few days there recovering. Who was it?


----------



## BassRaider

I believe that WT Sherman was friendly to the owners when he was stationed nearby. Did Blessing survive his march?


----------



## westcobbdog

BassRaider said:


> I believe that WT Sherman was friendly to the owners when he was stationed nearby. Did Blessing survive his march?


On because Sherman had gone hunting there and was well treated.


----------



## BassRaider

So, was my answer correct?


----------



## westcobbdog

Your turn BR.


----------



## BassRaider

Southern General known as "Old Alleghney". Led Stonewall's old division at Gettysburg, Wilderness, & Spotsylvania. Captured at the "Bloody Angle". Who was he?


----------



## westcobbdog

Don’t think it was Gen Heath who I think was a Pennsylvanian.


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> Don’t think it was Gen Heath who I think was a Pennsylvanian.



Actually, Heath was from Virginia. Known for starting the battle at Gettysburg.

Hint: "Old Alleghney" is also from Virginia. He was known along with Ewell for the loss at Gettysburg.


----------



## westcobbdog

John C Pemberton?


----------



## Milkman

Are you thinking of Longstreet?


----------



## BassRaider

West & Milk - both incorrect. If no guesses by tomorrow, I will post answer.
Another hint: The answer can be found in "Generals In Gray".


----------



## westcobbdog

Have that book but toss out another hint...we got nowhere important to be!


----------



## Milkman

I can think of General Ewell but I know his nickname was Old Baldy.


----------



## BassRaider

No one said trivia was easy!

More hints, found more info in Wiki:
Also nicknamed "Old Clubby"
Early service before war, he was Col in 12th GA
He was accused of being somehow complicit in the assassination of Abraham Lincoln. Nothing came of it.


----------



## trad bow

I know but had to look it up. I’ll refrain from saying for now to let the regulars answer.


----------



## BassRaider

trad bow said:


> I know but had to look it up. I’ll refrain from saying for now to let the regulars answer.



Trad - spill it.


----------



## Milkman

I will pipe in with one before Bass embarrasses us with another tough one 

What event happened at Ebenezer Creek in southeastern Ga in December 1864.


----------



## BassRaider

The answer to "Alleghney", "Old Clubby" is General Edward Johnson. Sorta of a obscure general to the main guys.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I will pipe in with one before Bass embarrasses us with another tough one
> 
> What event happened at Ebenezer Creek in southeastern Ga in December 1864.


Yankee Cruelty


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> Yankee Cruelty



It started with Yankee cruelty but ended with Southern massacre.


----------



## trad bow

Sorry I didn’t respond earlier. But didn’t Wheeler’s cavalry rout the Negros on the western bank of Ebenezer Creek.


----------



## Milkman

trad bow said:


> Sorry I didn’t respond earlier. But didn’t Wheeler’s cavalry rout the Negros on the western bank of Ebenezer Creek.



Yes. It was a group of freed slaves who were abandoned by a column of yanks that was captured by Confederate Cavalry. Some chose to swim and drowned.


----------



## trad bow

I know who led that column of yanks. Do y’all


----------



## Milkman

That yank could have been mistaken for a Confederate


----------



## trad bow

Actually that was his nickname his troops called him.


----------



## trad bow

Not confederate but reb


----------



## Milkman

While we are chatting I will post up a picture from our SCV Camps CMD activity’s a few years ago. This is a group of unknown Confederate dead in Oconee Hills cemetery near Sanford stadium.


----------



## trad bow

Have quite a few brave souls graves scattered throughout Putnam County


----------



## BassRaider

Closer to home. Prior to becoming a general, he formed the 1st Georgia Sharpshooters Battalion. He was wounded at Browns Mill near Newman and again at Griswoldsville. Who is he?


----------



## JustUs4All

If he was wounded at Griswoldville he was at Macon just before and was moving troops to Augusta when he happened on a portion of Sherman's army but I don't know who it was.

Since this isn't an answer I will call it a start, hopefully in the right direction.


----------



## BassRaider

He was also in the 5th Georgia Calvary and then Wheeler's calvary


----------



## Resica

BassRaider said:


> The answer to "Alleghney", "Old Clubby" is General Edward Johnson. Sorta of a obscure general to the main guys.


Alleghany Johnson was mentioned as a possible Corps commander after Chancellorsville, McClaws was also mentioned. Johnson was  a fighter.


----------



## BassRaider

BassRaider said:


> Closer to home. Prior to becoming a general, he formed the 1st Georgia Sharpshooters Battalion. He was wounded at Browns Mill near Newman and again at Griswoldsville. Who is he?


He was also in the 5th Georgia Calvary and then Wheeler's calvary

Guys, 2 days and no takers?


----------



## JustUs4All

I have given all that I have without looking him up.  When you get tired of waiting post up the answer and we will feel free to go do some research on him and either learn something or learn that we have forgotten something we once knew.

I am finding the latter true more and more often.


----------



## BassRaider

Okay, I thought he may be easier since he was from Savannah and he was in many of the major campaigns.
The answer: Robert Houstoun Anderson.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> we have forgotten something we once knew.
> 
> I am finding the latter true more and more often.



Me as well Jim. Unfortunately some days I feel like I could hide my own Easter eggs.


----------



## JustUs4All

BassRaider said:


> Okay, I thought he may be easier since he was from Savannah and he was in many of the major campaigns.
> The answer: Robert Houstoun Anderson.



Wow, I had no idea he was there.


----------



## JustUs4All

I find no mention of him at the Battle of Griswoldville proper wherre the GA State Line and the GA Militia under Gen Pleasant Phillips assaulted a Union position NE of the town that had been burned a couple of days earlier. There were skirmishes with Wheeler's cavalry around the town in the days prior to the battle but Wheeler was in the process of  moving out to the other side of Sherman's columns to attempt to get in front of the main body.  I assume that Anderson was with Wheeler and was wounded in one of those skirmishes.


----------



## westcobbdog

Lil Joe had the blue bellies running fast some weeks earlier at Decatur.


----------



## Resica

Who ran the efficient Confederate Postal Service?


----------



## westcobbdog

Good one Resic...Northrup?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Good one Resic...Northrup?


This guy stole the U.S. Postal Service basically. He sent letters to folks high in U.S. Postal service asking them to work for the Confederacy. Apparently a lot of those folks did come to Richmond. His last name is a name of one of our presidents.


----------



## JustUs4All

I don't know the answer but my compliments on the question.  That is a good one.


----------



## Resica

Thanks sirs. Shall I?


----------



## JustUs4All

I don't think you are going to get an answer.


----------



## westcobbdog

Another clue or three plz


----------



## BassRaider

I know the answer so I recuse myself for others to figure.


----------



## JustUs4All

This ain't arithmetic.  There ain't no figgurin.  If you know the answer, spill the beans.  

We could all google it and will eventually after the answer is out just to learn about the fellow.


----------



## BassRaider

No need to get testy. Just didn't want to hog the trivia.

Regan or Reagan was the guy. Not sure of the spelling.


----------



## JustUs4All

I apologize if I chose my words poorly as there was no offense intended.  I assumed that you did not know how this thread worked. It is a test of knowledge. If you know the answer there is no need to hold back.  Either someone knows or no one knows, heck when I ask one generally everyone knows.  We try not to use Internet search engines until after the fact when we might want to know more about the man in question.


----------



## JustUs4All

Give the names of as many of these items as you can.


----------



## trad bow

Don’t know but looks a lot like GMC in Milledgeville


----------



## JustUs4All

It do indeed.


----------



## BassRaider

Stonewall Jackson statue
VMI


----------



## JustUs4All

That's correct, but there are more named items in the picture.


----------



## BassRaider

The building has Jackson's name on it.
Can't see what the plaque says or what the cannon's represent? What other items are you referring to?
Jackson taught there early in his career


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes, you are right about the statue but there are other named things in the picture.  If you don't know go ahead and Google it as it is very interesting history.  

Let me leave it up for a while to see if anyone else knows.


----------



## Milkman

I may be wrong but I think the artillery pieces may be those that were named after the gospels. Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes, and that just leaves the building to be named.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Yes, and that just leaves the building to be named.



I bet I know part of the name. It’s something “Hall”


----------



## JustUs4All

Nope.


----------



## JustUs4All

I'm gonna give it a few more than call it.


----------



## JustUs4All

The building is the Old barracks at VMI.  The original was burned during the War by the Yanks.  This building was reconstructed on the original plans just after the war and still serves its same purpose today.  A couple of more barracks buildings have been added to it over the years.


----------



## Resica

BassRaider said:


> No need to get testy. Just didn't want to hog the trivia.
> 
> Regan or Reagan was the guy. Not sure of the spelling.



I apologize for not getting back. John Reagan is the fellows name. He did a great job.


----------



## JustUs4All

Busy, my friend? That cabin aught to be totally decorated by now.  LOL


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Busy, my friend? That cabin aught to be totally decorated by now.  LOL



I'm at camp now Mr. Jim. Cabin is getting there. Saw a bear today, woo hoo.


----------



## JustUs4All

Congratulations.  We have none in my part of the world except that very rarely a young male will ramble through looking for a territory he can call his own.


----------



## westcobbdog

From Dalton and Resaca southward this Gen Officer's lines were said to be broken repeatedly while all the other Rebs lines stood tall. Seasoned Confederate troops confident and itching to get a yankee in the open to whip him, only to get the order to fall back, again and again.
Who's to blame?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> From Dalton and Resaca southward this Gen Officer's lines were said to be broken repeatedly while all the other Rebs lines stood tall. Seasoned Confederate troops confident and itching to get a yankee in the open to whip him, only to get the order to fall back, again and again.
> Who's to blame?



General Joseph Johnston  is blamed for that. We know now that he couldn’t have repelled the invaders. He saved many a good mans life by retreating. Many of whom were sacrificed by a delusional officer who replaced Joe Johnston.


----------



## fishfryer

Milkman said:


> General Joseph Johnston  is blamed for that. We know now that he couldn’t have repelled the invaders. He saved many a good mans life by retreating. Many of whom were sacrificed by a delusional officer who replaced Joe Johnston.


You're speaking of Hood?


----------



## JustUs4All

I don't know about delusional but Hood and Burnside could have had a pretty good argument over which of them was the most needlessly wasteful of their soldiers lives.


----------



## Milkman

fishfryer said:


> You're speaking of Hood?



John Bell Hood is exactly who I mean.  I am not a fan. His ramble to Tennessee cost the Confederates the loss of many men. It’s believed by some he was addicted to opium after losing the leg at Chickamauga.


----------



## fishfryer

Milkman said:


> John Bell Hood is exactly who I mean.  I am not a fan. His ramble to Tennessee cost the Confederates the loss of many men. It’s believed by some he was addicted to opium after losing the leg at Chickamauga.


That makes another thing we agree on,he was costly in Southern lives. Never heard of a possible addiction,but if he could get the dope he might have been.


----------



## Milkman

fishfryer said:


> That makes another thing we agree on,he was costly in Southern lives. Never heard of a possible addiction,but if he could get the dope he might have been.



The opium drug called laudanum was what he was said to be on.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> I don't know about delusional but Hood and Burnside could have had a pretty good argument over which of them was the most needlessly wasteful of their soldiers lives.


Add Grant to that list.


Milkman said:


> General Joseph Johnston  is blamed for that. We know now that he couldn’t have repelled the invaders. He saved many a good mans life by retreating. Many of whom were sacrificed by a delusional officer who replaced Joe Johnston.


Joe Johnston had his faults but he was a master of defense and almost never had his lines broken, except where Hoods lines were. Joe”s defensive prowess probably saved thousands of Southern men.


----------



## fishfryer

Milkman said:


> The opium drug called laudanum was what he was said to be on.


Yeah, alcohol and opium.


----------



## Milkman

He had severe injuries both to his arm and loss of a leg. He probably needed the meds. What he didn’t need was to be the commander of an Army. 
I read that he did some recuperation time near President Davis and became friends. 
He also is said to have bashed Johnston in letters sent to Davis. If he actually did that he should have been busted to private.


----------



## westcobbdog

pure subterfuge.


----------



## westcobbdog

Speaking of Hood, name a few prominent Gen. Officers who were outraged enough that they tendered their resignation when Hood took over the Army from Johnston.


----------



## Milkman

850 posts in almost 5 years. We wouldn’t make it as drivelers ?


----------



## trad bow

Smaller fan base here. Better more meaningful discussions here. I usually just read and follow but don’t understand why it’s not more popular.


----------



## Duff

What is you guys opinion of the “Grant” series on the last few nights? Accurate?  What did and didn’t you like about it. 

I have my opinions but want to see if they are close to y’alls. I love American history, but I know about 1% of what you guys know about the war between the states.


----------



## westcobbdog

Grant's story reads like a classic rags to rich's tale.


----------



## Milkman

I have read many books related to the war and it’s participants. I admit that I have never read a book dedicated to the full life of Grant. I enjoyed learning more about him assuming it was accurate. 

I was disappointed that the documentary skipped giving more information about some events. Example. The battle of Chickamauga that was the reason Grant was sent to Chattanooga. 
Another example was not much emphasis on the many months long siege of Petersburg.


----------



## JustUs4All

I think the Grant series is a pretty good one.  Of course it has a lot of the slant that is brought on by modern day judgments of the ideas and ideals of previous times. They did point out Grant's supposed conflict with the slavery issue.  His father was an Abolitionist.  Grant said that he was not and was against slavery until it became a rallying point during the War.  I have never thought of Grant as much of a tactician beyond the idea of amassing a vastly superior force of soldiers, equipment, and supplies and throwing it at the enemy wherever he could be found.  Those were exactly the right tactics to defeat the Southern Armies, however.


----------



## BassRaider

Started to watch until the commercials came on.


----------



## Milkman

BassRaider said:


> Started to watch until the commercials came on.


please elaborate??


----------



## BassRaider

My cable won't let me scroll thru the commercials and for the time being lost interest. Maybe on next rainy day?


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Resica said:


> Well, looks like we reached our capacity on the last one. How bout a new one?  Make it easy on the first. Who is this guy?


One of the property groups I work for's owner had the painting created.


----------



## JustUs4All

That's a good one.  My first father-in-law had a framed print of Lee.  I got it when he passed and kept it in my office.  At some point I needed to clean the glass and took the backing off the frame.  I discovered that the picture was a given out as a premium on some variety of Post Cereal sometime back in the 30s.  You remember, Send in this box top along with 15 cents to .....  I thought that was cool. 

In my office, I had it on the opposite wall from a picture of Georgia's electric chair that I got the first time I went out for a visit.  I don't think one can put up either picture now without being haggled by he PC police.  It is still hanging at my house.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

JustUs4All said:


> That's a good one.  My first father-in-law had a framed print of Lee.  I got it when he passed and kept it in my office.  At some point I needed to clean the glass and took the backing off the frame.  I discovered that the picture was a given out as a premium on some variety of Post Cereal sometime back in the 30s.  You remember, Send in this box top along with 15 cents to .....  I thought that was cool.
> 
> In my office, I had it on the opposite wall from a picture of Georgia's electric chair that I got the first time I went out for a visit.  I don't think one can put up either picture now without being haggled by he PC police.  It is still hanging at my house.


I hung this photo for him over his fireplace and added some art lighting. Absolutely beautiful picture. Too say I was careful with the install would be putting it mildly. He's very well off and I'm sure he paid a bundle to have this painting done.


----------



## Milkman

General Lee was the epitome of a person of character. His refusal of the command of Union forces in 1861 is just one example.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> I don't know about delusional but Hood and Burnside could have had a pretty good argument over which of them was the most needlessly wasteful of their soldiers lives.



To Burnside's credit at least he acknowledged prior to command that he wasn't cut out for the job. From all we read, Hood was an excellent division commander. He shouldn't have commanded a Corps or an Army. A.P. Hill shouldn't have commanded Corps although he behaved greatly as a division commander, Ewell too. Attrition makes some decisions necessary, unfortunately. Sure would have been interesting to see how some battles would have been different with other commanders in place, Jackson, Johnston, etc.


----------



## Resica

You know there were guys out there who  were capable and never got the opportunity, on both sides, others got the opportunity and failed. A lot is probably  on the job training, like any other. It's a huge opportunity and burden to have so much on your shoulders. It can't be easy.


----------



## JustUs4All

You are so right.  We get to pick them all apart with a century of hindsight and we know what was behind that mountain or river or tree line while they frequently didn't.


----------



## Duff

Resica said:


> You know there were guys out there who  were capable and never got the opportunity, on both sides, others got the opportunity and failed. A lot is probably  on the job training, like any other. It's a huge opportunity and burden to have so much on your shoulders. It can't be easy.



That was exactly my thought watching the Grant series. On the job training. I always felt he was very lucky his first couple of battles, but he grabbed the bull by the horns and ran with it. 


I can’t imagine what it would be like, sending 30,000 men into battle, knowing 1/3 of them would be killed. Brutal.


----------



## trad bow

I can’t imagine what it would be like, sending 30,000 men into battle, knowing 1/3 of them would be killed. Brutal.[/QUOTE]

Hopefully  we don’t ever get to that point again in our history but some Generals probably thought some men were expendable to win a battle or war and didn’t give it another thought.


----------



## BassRaider

For me, trying to envision using todays tactics/medical with yesterdays weapons.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Those generals depended on their knowledge of the terrain which they had to learn “ on the fly “. Cavalry and scouting made the difference in these wins and losses. Hard to imagine working without the tools we have now. Watching  the series on Grant was interesting, especially his Vicksburg campaign.


----------



## Resica

Look at Longstreet. For the most part we respect what he did, I personally love him. He was a paymaster before the war. Jackson was a school teacher. I'm amazed how well these young men commanded such large groups of troops without benefit of prior high commands. Training, organizing and leading. Also the logistics are hard to comprehend, feeding animals and men and so many men. Ammunition, etc. It's really unbelievable what they did on both sides. Like was mentioned before, Grant went from a clerk to President, unbelievable. Wars certainly give opportunity, some thrive, some wilt. It's just amazing to  me what all these men did. Hate that it had to happen but it's certainly interesting for us history buffs to see.


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> Speaking of Hood, name a few prominent Gen. Officers who were outraged enough that they tendered their resignation when Hood took over the Army from Johnston.


kirby Smith and Hardee both resigned when Hood took over, both knowing he was gonna wreck that army.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> kirby Smith and Hardee both resigned when Hood took over, both knowing he was gonna wreck that army.


Wonder why nobody else did? Guess they really wanted the guy who was the aggressive and successful division commander. Just couldn't handle an army.


----------



## westcobbdog

It was part Hood being reckless and part Hood repeatedly snitching quietly in Jeff Davis' ear about Johnston being unwilling to fight.


----------



## JustUs4All

Resica said:


> Wonder why nobody else did? Guess they really wanted the guy who was the aggressive and successful division commander. Just couldn't handle an army.



The commander of an army has need of a division commander who is aggressive to the point of recklessness as that tactic is sometimes useful in strategy.  The commander of that army does not need those same tendencies since wrecking a Division might win a battle while wrecking an army will not and might loose a war.


----------



## JustUs4All

Replacing Johnston with Hood was one of Mr. Davis's mistakes.  IMO Davis might have thought that Sherman was far enough from his base of supply that the Aggressive Hood could take him.  Johnston knew better.


----------



## trad bow

I know most wont like my thoughts but Jefferson Davis had no idea how to lead a country much less a military force. If he had turned everything over to REL war related and kept political aspirations from taking over the war of Northern Aggression, the CSA would have had a better chance to be successful.


----------



## JustUs4All

Well, I for one agree except that the CSA never really had a chance of being successful without recognition by England, France, or both.  Davis should have directed most of his energy in that direction.


----------



## BassRaider

Back to trivia.
This man was from Knoxville, GA, was in the 3rd Calvary, wounded at the battle of Giiard and became a drug addict.


----------



## JustUs4All

Either my knowledge base is not wide enough or there are not enough hints for me to recognize him.


----------



## BassRaider

Gilard is across from Columbus (also Wilson's Raid)
Was wounded by sabre in that battle and became addicted to morphine


----------



## Resica

BassRaider said:


> Back to trivia.
> This man was from Knoxville, GA, was in the 3rd Calvary, wounded at the battle of Giiard and became a drug addict.


That would be John Pemberton, The Coke guy.


----------



## BassRaider

You are correct. It was too bad for Pemberton that he needed to sell his drink to offset his addiction. It was good for Asa Candler.


----------



## Resica

Civil War Battlefield walks(Gettysburg) are on now on Pennsylvania Cable Network. You can probably watch online.  Most , if not all are not current. Be on with different stuff for the next several days. Hope some of you can see it. They are really good. watching Capt. Johnston's Reconnaissance right now.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica saw today where the friendly folks at antifa want to burn down Gettysburg this weekend. Hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Resica saw today where the friendly folks at antifa want to burn down Gettysburg this weekend. Hope they get what they deserve.




Oh geez. What next?


----------



## westcobbdog

This small spot in on a large Ga battlefield had 100 yankee cannon trained on it, and each evening the Reb soldiers would reinforce their works with new head logs and such, and each morning the works would be swept clean again raked by shot and shell and cannister with chains. Where was it, what was it called and did the blue bellies capture it?


----------



## BassRaider

Was this Cheathams Hill?


----------



## westcobbdog

That's it Bass, I live in the shadow of it now. Trying to quietly metal detect nearby non park service woods that are soon to be neighborhoods. Trying to figure out where the yanks camped before they assaulted that position.

And no, they could not capture these Reb works.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Octagonal shaped brick / masonry home in this Ga. town was a recognized as a natural fortress and had 3 levels and 8 sides and the Rebs and yanks both raced to see who occupied it first, with the Rebs winning. Decorated with many fine furnishings it was the scene of a hotly contested battle where around 40 rebs were killed or wounded inside, and all the fine furniture, pictures books ect shot to pieces and the inside covered in blood. Where was it located?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This Octagonal shaped brick / masonry home in this Ga. town was a recognized as a natural fortress and had 3 levels and 8 sides and the Rebs and yanks both raced to see who occupied it first, with the Rebs winning. Decorated with many fine furnishings it was the scene of a hotly contested battle where around 40 rebs were killed or wounded inside, and all the fine furniture, pictures books ect shot to pieces and the inside covered in blood. Where was it located?



Never read about this. I cheated and googled it so I won’t comment.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Never read about this. I cheated and googled it so I won’t comment.


Sam Watkins and some other TN troops manned it and his account is pretty dramatic.


----------



## Milkman

I have read Company Aych. Maybe it was mentioned in it.


----------



## Resica

Hmmm


----------



## Resica

Dalton? I have no idea.


----------



## westcobbdog

Adairsville it is.


----------



## Resica

Dang. Thanks


----------



## Resica

Bump!


----------



## westcobbdog

The well loved reb Calvary Officer implicated himself in a plot to kidnap Lincoln on his death bed In approx 1916.


----------



## Resica

Sounds like the Gray Ghost, John Singleton Mosby.


----------



## westcobbdog

That’s him.


----------



## Resica

Sweet. You come up with good questions Cobbdog, keep em coming. I can't think of any anymore.


----------



## Resica

My question was going to be what Confederate cavalry general has a monument erected in Cumberland county Pa. across the Susquehanna River from Harrisburg, but it's now what Confederate general had a monument there? It involved the Gettysburg Campaign.


----------



## Ray357

Resica said:


> Well, looks like we reached our capacity on the last one. How bout a new one?  Make it easy on the first. Who is this guy?


Joe Biden?? Don't think I have ever seen that guy before. Almost forgot, I have a $1400 painting of him in my dining room.


----------



## Resica

Glad to know the price of your painting!


----------



## Resica

Leave that nonsense out of here please.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> My question was going to be what Confederate cavalry general has a monument erected in Cumberland county Pa. across the Susquehanna River from Harrisburg, but it's now what Confederate general had a monument there? It involved the Gettysburg Campaign.



I think General JEB Stuart. I think I remember it involved saving a bridge from fire. But that may be a completely different story.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I think General JEB Stuart. I think I remember it involved saving a bridge from fire. But that may be a completely different story.


I think that was Jubal Early's guys at the Wrightsville Bridge over the Susquehanna south of Harrisburg in York County, Pa.  It was a Stuart subordinate.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I think that was Jubal Early's guys at the Wrightsville Bridge over the Susquehanna south of Harrisburg in York County, Pa.  It was a Stuart subordinate.



Oh well at least I remembered something that really happened ?


----------



## Resica

The bucket brigade!! Nice of them to save the town.


----------



## Resica

Same general area.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I think General JEB Stuart. I think I remember it involved saving a bridge from fire. But that may be a completely different story.


I read about it the other day. General Gordon was gonna cross the bridge. The yankees  tried to blow the middle of it up and failed so they lit it on fire. It was a covered bridge. longest in the world I heard , 5620 feet long, the Susky is a wide river. The fire caught Wrightsville town on fire and Jubal's  people which included Gordon's Brigade fought the fire in town .


----------



## Milkman

We went eastward after our Gettysburg trip about 10-12 years ago. We crossed the modern day bridge that is there now. I think we ate at a cafe near the bridge.


----------



## Resica

It was Brigadier General Albert Gallatin Jenkins.  Died after  Cloyd's Mtn. in 1864 at 33 after his arm was amputated.


----------



## westcobbdog

This woman was the first commissioned officer in the reb army, who was she?


----------



## Ray357

Resica said:


> Who is this fellow?


His name on bottom of picture is a "clue" Scooby Doo.


----------



## Resica

Ray357 said:


> His name on bottom of picture is a "clue" Scooby Doo.


Thanks Ace!!


----------



## JustUs4All

I thought his name was Baldy.


----------



## westcobbdog

This man was in charge of the coastal defenses around Savannah in the winter of 61', 
unfortunately unable to fight back the blue horde from taking Savannah and its port.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This man was in charge of the coastal defenses around Savannah in the winter of 61',
> unfortunately unable to fight back the blue horde from taking Savannah and its port.



Hardee??


----------



## westcobbdog

Hardee is a good guess but think more "nationally" as in the whole CSA.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Hardee is a good guess but think more "nationally" as in the whole CSA.


R.E. Lee?


----------



## westcobbdog

^ That’s him.


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> This woman was the first commissioned officer in the reb army, who was she?




How about this one Resic?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> How about this one Resic?


Hmm. Let me brainstorm for a bit.


----------



## Resica

Hey guys and gals.   The Gettysburg Battlefield walks start on Thursday on PCN. Pennsylvania Cable Network. They have a website. Not sure if you'd have to pay to watch or not, haven't looked. Just wanted to let anyone interested know that they'll be airing starting Thursday. Check it out if you get a chance. I've always loved them!!!


----------



## Resica

It's hours upon hours of interesting stuff normally.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> How about this one Resic?


What did she do? Her job?


----------



## Resica

Here is their schedule.

*2021 Battle of Gettysburg Anniversary Programming Schedule
Thursday, July 1*
*7:00 PM |* *LIVE *Call-In Program: Battle of Gettysburg. Guests from COUG answer your questions as they portray historical figures of the time include:
► Gen. George Meade, Commander, Union Army at Gettysburg, Portrayed by Anthony Waskie
► Gen. John Gibbon, 2nd Division Commander, Union Army at Gettysburg, Portrayed by Robert Hanrahan
*8:00 PM | NEW* Gettysburg Battlewalk - Day 1: Cemetery Ridge with GNMP Ranger Dan Welch
*8:30 PM |* *NEW* Gettysburg Battlewalk - Battle of Gettysburg Day 1 with GNMP Ranger John Nicolas
*Friday, July 2*
*7:00 PM |* *NEW *Gettysburg Battlewalks - Gettysburg Day 2: The Wheatfield with GNMP Ranger Rob Finkill
*7:30 PM |* *NEW *Gettysburg Battlewalks - Battle of Gettysburg Day 2 with GNMP Ranger John Hoptak
*8:00 PM |* *NEW *Gettysburg Battlewalks - Gettysburg Day 2: Care of the Wounded with GNMP Ranger Troy Harman
*Saturday, July 3*
*7:00 PM |* *NEW *Gettysburg Battlewalks - Battle of Gettysburg Day 3 with GNMP Ranger Troy Harman
*7:30 PM |* *NEW *Gettysburg Battlewalks - Gettysburg Day 3: Pickett's Charge with GNMP Ranger Matt Atkinson
*Sunday, July 4*
*8:00 AM |* *NEW *Historical Figure Portrayals and Interviews with the Confederation of Union Generals


----------



## JustUs4All

I don't remember her name but she was a nurse who wound up in charge of at least one if not all of the hospitals around Richmond.


----------



## westcobbdog

That’s her Justus, Sally Thompkins.


----------



## Resica

Nice job, Mr. Jim!


----------



## JustUs4All

The story that i heard was that she was in charge but did not have officer status and because of that was having trouble getting the cooperation she needed from others in the military and the government so Davis gave her the commission.  She did it proud.


----------



## Resica




----------



## Resica

Here's a good one on the North Anna. Garry is a spaz but if you can deal with him, it's good!!  Bobby Krick is good!


----------



## Resica

Haw's Shop.


----------



## Resica




----------



## Resica




----------



## Resica




----------



## Resica




----------



## JustUs4All

Man, if you keep this up I will get nothing at all done.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Man, if you keep this up I will get nothing at all done.



You was already slow. ?


----------



## JustUs4All

But when I mash the play button I am at a complete stop for a while.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Man, if you keep this up I will get nothing at all done.


I'm stopping. Overdosed on Gettysburg the last several days, glad I did. This American Battlefield trust has tons of videos all over. There is a Crampton's Gap(Us 3 know about that) one, I couldn't find it. Search the site guys.


----------



## Milkman

Resica here’s a real hands on tour of the retreat route. Since you are closer you may be interested. 

https://civilwartalk.com/threads/retreat-from-gettysburg-tour.186450/#post-2421591


----------



## JustUs4All

Resica said:


> I'm stopping. Overdosed on Gettysburg the last several days, glad I did. This American Battlefield trust has tons of videos all over. There is a Crampton's Gap(Us 3 know about that) one, I couldn't find it. Search the site guys.



I found one on South Mtn but it concentrated on Fox's and Turner's Gaps with little said about Crampton's.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> I found one on South Mtn but it concentrated on Fox's and Turner's Gaps with little said about Crampton's.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Resica here’s a real hands on tour of the retreat route. Since you are closer you may be interested.
> 
> https://civilwartalk.com/threads/retreat-from-gettysburg-tour.186450/#post-2421591


Thank you Mr. Marvin!!


----------



## westcobbdog

The Rebs defending this place fought off 8 concerted Union assaults before finally falling back, which then caused this ever important City to fall.


----------



## Resica

What State?


----------



## JustUs4All

I would guess Vicksburg.


----------



## BassRaider

Was this at the battle at a round fort?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> What State?


Va.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> The Rebs defending this place fought off 8 concerted Union assaults before finally falling back, which then caused this ever important City to fall.


Richmond?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Richmond?



Thats half of er', whats the first answer?


----------



## Resica

Petersburg?


----------



## Resica

5 Forks?


----------



## JustUs4All

I like that answer.


----------



## westcobbdog

This warrior poet was good Reb and did his duty.


----------



## Milkman

Sidney Lanier ?


----------



## BassRaider

The poet priest? Don't know his name


----------



## westcobbdog

That's a retread question, Sidney Lanier was a brother to the deer, plants, leaves, trees bugs water air ect...how in the world could he ever shoot a yankee is beyond me. Don't think he ever did.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> That's a retread question, Sidney Lanier was a brother to the deer, plants, leaves, trees bugs water air ect...how in the world could he ever shoot a yankee is beyond me. Don't think he ever did.



I knew I read that he served. I looked him up just now. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=sid...LjGYAQCgAQGwAQ-4AQM&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-hp


----------



## Resica

Missouri had 39 regiments at Vicksburg. How many for each side?


----------



## JustUs4All

I just going to admit right up front to being stumped on that one.


----------



## BassRaider

No clue, my best & worst guess is 25 to 14 South?


----------



## Milkman

Don’t know the answer but I had a GG Grandfather there. Sgt RC Blalock. 52nd Ga. He was among those surrendered and paroled.


----------



## Milkman

Here is a link to a thread on a forum I am a member of. A few of the members are having a forum outing at Sharpsburg/Antietam. @JustUs4All the lady who started the thread (Laura Elliott) is the one writing the book on the 16th Ga. Shes the one you and I gave information about our ancestors to. 


https://civilwartalk.com/threads/were-going-live-cwt-antietam-muster-2021.189492/


----------



## JustUs4All

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Resica

It was an impossible question gentlemen, just like my next one. 17 Confederate regiments and 22 Union.


----------



## Resica

Another impossible question. How many Ga.  and Pennsylvania regiments at Gettysburg,  including Southern legions and battalions, excluding artillery. I was surprised at the number of Ga. regiments. Probably shouldn't have been.


----------



## Resica

39 Georgia regiments, legions and battalions at Gettysburg. 72 Pa. regiments at Gettysburg, if my counting is accurate!


----------



## JustUs4All

Now we are really getting into the weeds.  LOL

@Resica have you ever seen a map that plots the spot where Gen Semmes fell?  It has to be near the Wheatfield but I have not found a marker.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Now we are really getting into the weeds.  LOL
> 
> @Resica have you ever seen a map that plots the spot where Gen Semmes fell?  It has to be near the Wheatfield but I have not found a marker.


I have not sir. They say mortally wounded in the thigh in "The Wheatfield". Someone knows.


----------



## 35 Whelen

*From the marker in the Rose Woods*
_Army of Northern Virginia_
_Longstreet’s Corps McLaw’s Division_
*Semmes’ Brigade*_
10th 50th 51st 53rd Georgia Infantry_​_*July 2.* Arrived on the field about 3.30 P. M. Advanced about 5 o’clock in support of Kershaw’s and Anderson’s Brigades and took an active part in the conflict on Rose Hill and in the ravine and forest east of there in the vicinity of the Loop. Participated in the general advance late in the evening by which the Union forces were forced out of the Wheatfield and across Plum Run Valley. Brig. Gen. J. Semmes fell mortally wounded in the ravine near the Loop._

_https://gettysburg.stonesentinels.com/confederate-headquarters/semmes-brigade/_


----------



## JustUs4All

Thank you both.


----------



## westcobbdog

This LSU employee went on to fight the Rebs.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> This LSU employee went on to fight the Rebs.


William Tecumseh Sherman.


----------



## westcobbdog

This man entered West Point at 16 and roomed with McClellan then Burnside. 
At Antietam he arrived just in time to save the Reb Army from destruction. Who was it and what was he wearing, he took off his jacket before arrival.


----------



## BassRaider

I know who it is but not what he was wearing. Will wait on others to answer.


----------



## JustUs4All

That woud be Little Powell and he would have been wearing a red shirt.


----------



## JustUs4All

Earlier in the engagement Longstreet took his staff into the center to where they served some cannon to stop a threatening breakthrough.  He was sporting some unusual footwear.  What was it?


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Earlier in the engagement Longstreet took his staff into the center to where they served some cannon to stop a threatening breakthrough.  He was sporting some unusual footwear.  What was it?


A slipper.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes sir boots were not always the order of the day apparently.  LOL


----------



## JustUs4All

And Happy New Year to all you WBTS buffs.


----------



## Resica

Sharpsburg-Gen. Robert E. Lee ran across an artillerist he didn't recognize at first, so the story goes. Who was it?


----------



## JustUs4All

I am not sure but it could be the fellow with the slipper or one of his staff, none of whom Lee would have  expected to find as artillerists.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> I am not sure but it could be the fellow with the slipper or one of his staff, none of whom Lee would have  expected to find as artillerists.


He knew this guy better than he knew Pete.


----------



## JustUs4All

You give it away, it must have been his son, who served in the artillery for a time.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> You give it away, it must have been his son, who served in the artillery for a time.


18 year old Robert E. Lee junior. Sorry.


----------



## JustUs4All

At that same battle a future Ga Governor was wounded and likely would have died but for a a fortuitous bit of damage to an article of his clothing.  What was the article and how did the damage help him?


----------



## Milkman

These are some intriguing questions. ?


----------



## BassRaider

Gordon was shot in the face. He would have choked on his own blood had he not had a hole in his hat.

btw, I am reading "Chancellorsville 1863, The Souls of the Brave" and should add some trivia in due time. Also "Confederate Battle Stories".


----------



## Resica

S


BassRaider said:


> Gordon was shot in the face. He would have choked on his own blood had he not had a hole in his hat.
> 
> btw, I am reading "Chancellorsville 1863, The Souls of the Brave" and should add some trivia in due time. Also "Confederate Battle Stories".


Sounds about right!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Sharpsburg-Gen. Robert E. Lee ran across an artillerist he didn't recognize at first, so the story goes. Who was it?


His son.


----------



## JustUs4All

BassRaider said:


> Gordon was shot in the face. He would have choked on his own blood had he not had a hole in his hat.
> 
> btw, I am reading "Chancellorsville 1863, The Souls of the Brave" and should add some trivia in due time. Also "Confederate Battle Stories".


Yes.  Sorry I'm late


----------



## Resica

What Union Brigadier general led an ill fated attack on the right flank of the Confederates on July 3rd at Gettysburg? Who was his direct superior?


----------



## 35 Whelen

A man and his men ordered to certain death by "kill calvary."


----------



## westcobbdog

Blue bellie Judson Kilpatrick, ugly as a mules rear end who somehow snagged a beautiful rebel girl while plundering our great state. Road around with her in a wagon if memory serves.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Resica said:


> What Union Brigadier general led an ill fated attack on the right flank of the Confederates on July 3rd at Gettysburg? Who was his direct superior?



Brigadier General Elon J. Farnsworth

I have toured the Gettysburg Battlefield and read extensively about the battle, however I have to admit that I did not know about this subject.  Had to look it up.


----------



## Resica

35 Whelen said:


> Brigadier General Elon J. Farnsworth
> 
> I have toured the Gettysburg Battlefield and read extensively about the battle, however I have to admit that I did not know about this subject.  Had to look it up.


Correct with both officers!


----------



## Resica

What Confederate lieutenant general's great grand son led the 361st Fighter group and was killed flying his P-51 in France in Aug. 1944?


----------



## The Original Rooster

Resica said:


> What Confederate lieutenant general's great grand son led the 361st Fighter group and was killed flying his P-51 in France in Aug. 1944?


I had to do a bit of research but it was Thomas Jonathan "Stonewall" Jackson's great grandson, Thomas Jonathan Jackson Christian Jr.


----------



## Resica

Dang Todd. You're not supposed to look right away I'll come up with another one related to this one.


----------



## Resica

Mr. Marvin and Mr. Jim will probably know this one, it has been asked before.

The first U.S. General killed in World War Two  was a great grand son of a Confederate Lt. General. Who was the Lt. General?


----------



## BassRaider

Lesley McNair


----------



## BassRaider

*Who said "There is Jackson standing like a stone wall! Rally behind the Virginians!"?*


----------



## Milkman

BassRaider said:


> Lesley McNair


You didn’t name the Confederate ancestor


----------



## Milkman

BassRaider said:


> *Who said "There is Jackson standing like a stone wall! Rally behind the Virginians!"?*



That was a South Carolinian. General Bernard Bee.


----------



## BassRaider

Great Grand Pa McNair


----------



## Resica

BassRaider said:


> Lesley McNair


Lesley McNair was indeed a Lt. General in WW2. Matter of fact my Great Uncle Rat saw him get killed. I'm unaware of his ggrandfather being a Confederate lt. general. He was a Yankee.


----------



## Resica

The first U.S. general killed in World War Two was Nathan Bedford Forrest the 3rd. His great grandfather was........... wait for it, Lt. General Nathan Bedford Forrest.


----------



## Resica

Our WW2 General George Patton. After what battle did his grandfather Col. George S. Patton die in 1864?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Our WW2 General George Patton. After what battle did his grandfather Col. George S. Patton die in 1864?



I think it was one of the Winchester Va battles.


----------



## JustUs4All

Resica said:


> The first U.S. general killed in World War Two was Nathan Bedford Forrest the 3rd. His great grandfather was........... wait for it, Lt. General Nathan Bedford Forrest.



I couldn't wait.  I said the name to myself in my head.


----------



## Resica

It was 


Milkman said:


> I think it was one of the Winchester Va battles.


It was 3rd Winchester!


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> I couldn't wait.  I said the name to myself in my head.


I know you did Mr. Jim!!


----------



## Resica

Where was Lt. Colonel Waller Patton killed? Great uncle of ww2 George Patton.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Where was Lt. Colonel Waller Patton killed? Great uncle of ww2 George Patton.


Hint plz


----------



## Resica

My apologies. He died on July 21st 1863. He was in the 7th Virginia under Pickett. Buried in Stonewall Cemetetary in Winchester Va.


----------



## Resica

Where was " The Gallant Pelham Killed"?


----------



## westcobbdog

Pelham could drop a shell on a wagon 1/2 mile away, at night. His death was devastating to Lee. Thinking he joined an impromptu Cav charge and was sorta needlessly killed, but may be mistaken. Where? It was way before then end, so maybe in the 7 days battles. Maybe the Weldon RR or the Wilderness. If he did die in a charge it reminds me of the CSA Gen Hardee who allowed his son Willy, abt 14 years old, to join an impromptu Cav charge where he was killed in one of the last battles in the southern theatre.


----------



## JustUs4All

He died following The Fredericksburh affair when he joined a cavalry charge somewhere below the Rapannock.  The engagement was not a major battle and I don't remember its name.


----------



## Resica

Kelly's Ford , March 17th  1863. Young guy. Bad choice.

Waller Patton was wounded during Picketts Charge.


----------



## Resica

Who commanded the raid on Chambersburg Pa. in July 1864?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Who commanded the raid on Chambersburg Pa. in July 1864?



I’m thinking Jubal Early.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I’m thinking Jubal Early.


He did order it, Who actually led it?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> He did order it, Who actually led it?



Was that where the Confederate Army’s “eyes and ears” got lost to?


----------



## Resica

No sir. They demanded a bunch of gold and/0r cash or they were gonna burn it down.


----------



## Milkman

I got nothing ?


----------



## westcobbdog

He would have likely been in the valley with Stonewall?


----------



## BassRaider

Early was the commander but sent "Tiger John" to Chambersburg. This general was also the last surviving Confederate general (1927).


----------



## Resica

BassRaider said:


> Early was the commander but sent "Tiger John" to Chambersburg. This general was also the last surviving Confederate general (1927).


"Tiger John" McCausland it is!


----------



## Resica

Where is " Fighting Joe Wheeler" buried?


----------



## westcobbdog

Augusta?


----------



## Milkman

Let’s solve this question and start yet another thread. This one is over the limit.


----------



## JustUs4All

Wheeler was born near Augusta but moved to Alabama after the War and is buried there, I believe.  I don't know exactly where.


----------



## JustUs4All

Y'all want to tell me what I won for partial credit so I can close it up?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Y'all want to tell me what I won for partial credit so I can close it up?



He was a Cavalry officer and he’s sure to be buried in the ground. 
Do I get partial credit too ?


----------



## Resica

He is buried in Arlington National Cemetary. I guess his service as a general in the U.S . Army during the Spanish American War had something to do with it.
   Thanks for being patient!!


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Y'all want to tell me what I won for partial credit so I can close it up?


You win nothing Mr. Jim!! Maybe next time!!


----------



## JustUs4All

I'm going to close this one down.  Somebody start up another when ready.

We might want to start with Grant this time.  LOL


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> I'm going to close this one down.  Somebody start up another when ready.
> 
> We might want to start with Grant this time.  LOL


Too late!


----------



## JustUs4All




----------

